# Dark side of the moon Driveler #234



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

In honor of the eclipse


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## redeli (Aug 17, 2017)

will be making some early night moves


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Good morning GON family. Thanks for the continued thoughts and prayers. I am sorry to hear about your set back Glue Bunny. We will send prayers your way. Update on Lauren, after the cardiologist read her MRI and met with the team of cardio doctors. The ablation was not the best option of treatment. Instead they are going to implant a defibrillator today after 12:00. Her heart rate is stabilized with oral medication and the defibrillator will monitor and keep it in line if it spikes or gets too low. Sorry for the long winded post. Thank you all so much! Moonpie


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 17, 2017)

Continued prayers for your daughter Moon


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 17, 2017)

Praying for your daughter Moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning GON family. Thanks for the continued thoughts and prayers. I am sorry to hear about your set back Glue Bunny. We will send prayers your way. Update on Lauren, after the cardiologist read her MRI and met with the team of cardio doctors. The ablation was not the best option of treatment. Instead they are going to implant a defibrillator today after 12:00. Her heart rate is stabilized with oral medication and the defibrillator will monitor and keep it in line if it spikes or gets too low. Sorry for the long winded post. Thank you all so much! Moonpie




Wasn't a long winded post for some us Moon. Appreciate the details myself and quite informative to boot.

Glad to hear the positive news....prayers and thoughts continued.


----------



## redeli (Aug 17, 2017)

still praying


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 17, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

Thanks everyone for the well wishes with my up coming surgery.  As far as hunting I could do it off the back porch...it won't be as much fun as being in the woods listening to the world wake up...but it can be done.  I have time to figure out a plan.
Heading up to gainesville ga. This afternoon and watch my grandson play in his first high school football game!  Go longhorns!!  Hook em!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2017)

won mo eyewere an fiteen menits


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning GON family. Thanks for the continued thoughts and prayers. I am sorry to hear about your set back Glue Bunny. We will send prayers your way. Update on Lauren, after the cardiologist read her MRI and met with the team of cardio doctors. The ablation was not the best option of treatment. Instead they are going to implant a defibrillator today after 12:00. Her heart rate is stabilized with oral medication and the defibrillator will monitor and keep it in line if it spikes or gets too low. Sorry for the long winded post. Thank you all so much! Moonpie


Thanks for the update! Still


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 17, 2017)

Moon...continued prayers for your daughter and a speedy recovery


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> In honor of the eclipse


 You done good, son!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 Perfecto!!!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning GON family. Thanks for the continued thoughts and prayers. I am sorry to hear about your set back Glue Bunny. We will send prayers your way. Update on Lauren, after the cardiologist read her MRI and met with the team of cardio doctors. The ablation was not the best option of treatment. Instead they are going to implant a defibrillator today after 12:00. Her heart rate is stabilized with oral medication and the defibrillator will monitor and keep it in line if it spikes or gets too low. Sorry for the long winded post. Thank you all so much! Moonpie


 good deal, continued prayers for you all!


glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes with my up coming surgery.  As far as hunting I could do it off the back porch...it won't be as much fun as being in the woods listening to the world wake up...but it can be done.  I have time to figure out a plan.
> Heading up to gainesville ga. This afternoon and watch my grandson play in his first high school football game!  Go longhorns!!  Hook em!


 rah rah ree...........


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning GON family. Thanks for the continued thoughts and prayers. I am sorry to hear about your set back Glue Bunny. We will send prayers your way. Update on Lauren, after the cardiologist read her MRI and met with the team of cardio doctors. The ablation was not the best option of treatment. Instead they are going to implant a defibrillator today after 12:00. Her heart rate is stabilized with oral medication and the defibrillator will monitor and keep it in line if it spikes or gets too low. Sorry for the long winded post. Thank you all so much! Moonpie





Thanks for the update and we'll continue praying


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2017)

BTW, awesome title and song for the driveler Wybro!


----------



## rydert (Aug 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning GON family. Thanks for the continued thoughts and prayers. I am sorry to hear about your set back Glue Bunny. We will send prayers your way. Update on Lauren, after the cardiologist read her MRI and met with the team of cardio doctors. The ablation was not the best option of treatment. Instead they are going to implant a defibrillator today after 12:00. Her heart rate is stabilized with oral medication and the defibrillator will monitor and keep it in line if it spikes or gets too low. Sorry for the long winded post. Thank you all so much! Moonpie



prayer sent Moon....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW, awesome title and song for the driveler Wybro!



Thanks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

Smells fresh up in hera . . . Pffffffffffffffffffft..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Smells fresh up in hera . . . Pffffffffffffffffffft..


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW, awesome title and song for the driveler Wybro!



Thanks, but Mz H TuTu picked the music. I still don't even know what it is . Can't see it at work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks!



Glad you didn't pick a bright sunny beach song. 



Wycliff said:


> Thanks, but Mz H TuTu picked the music. I still don't even know what it is . Can't see it at work



Pink Floyd~The Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad you didn't pick a bright sunny beach song.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Floyd~The Dark Side of the Moon.



That's what I figured, but you never know


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

Last one today, then off for seven


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

Quack?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Quack?


Mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Quack?





Yes dear ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2017)

Time to get Jag.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

Whatchaya'll got fo dinna ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2017)

Home at last home at last thank God I'm home at last


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Home at last home at last thank God I'm home at last


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll got fo dinna ???


Pepperoni hot pocket in honor of Strang. Done ate a oatmeal cream pie and a bag of cool ranch doritos. I aint real hungry right now. 


blood on the ground said:


> Home at last home at last thank God I'm home at last


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2017)

Morning youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)

Mornin Bo$$!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2017)

HOWDY 

Finally most of the smoke from all the fires has pretty much cleared out 

Had a small bull moose cross in front of me yesterday about a 1/4 mile from home but he wasn't very cooperative about letting me get a pic (a cleaner windshield might have helped alittle but that's the passengerside and I don't look out that side much anyways ) just had to take what I could get, followed him down to the creek but lost him in the thick stuff.

Did have a little better luck on some turks on the way home almost the same area.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice pics bro


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Home at last home at last thank God I'm home at last



You hangin with the MIL today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> You hangin with the MIL today?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll got fo dinna ???


I had an awesome honey ham sammich with fresh cucumber slices on it & on the side w/ chips & h2O


blood on the ground said:


> Home at last home at last thank God I'm home at last


 did ya leave the side door unlocked?


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HOWDY
> 
> Finally most of the smoke from all the fires has pretty much cleared out
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll got fo dinna ???



Some kind of rice, broccoli, carrot, squash, zucchini, onion, chicken casserole.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2017)

When ya`ll stuck in the house on a rainy day, watch this. This series always puts me a better mood. It was on the History Channel last year. And some think we have it bad?

http://ww1.watchtvserieslive.org/barbarians-rising-season-1-episode-1-fix/

Kinda reminds me of what is happening in the big cities around here now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Some kind of rice, broccoli, carrot, squash, zucchini, onion, chicken casserole.




Dang bro, that sounds goot !!!


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Last one today, then off for seven



Congrats wy...enjoy the time off and use it wisely


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

The stuffed cheekun breasties with lobster and rice was the most tender, best tasting I ever had !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> When ya`ll stuck in the house on a rainy day, watch this. This series always puts me a better mood. It was on the History Channel last year. And some think we have it bad?
> 
> http://ww1.watchtvserieslive.org/barbarians-rising-season-1-episode-1-fix/
> 
> Kinda reminds me of what is happening in the big cities around here now.





Yessir, that's some good stuff !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, that's some good stuff !!





Yep. The history they never taught us in school. Can you imagine 80,000 people killed in one day? Mostly hand to hand combat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> When ya`ll stuck in the house on a rainy day, watch this. This series always puts me a better mood. It was on the History Channel last year. And some think we have it bad?
> 
> http://ww1.watchtvserieslive.org/barbarians-rising-season-1-episode-1-fix/
> 
> Kinda reminds me of what is happening in the big cities around here now.



That's right up my alley. I will watch that before the day is over, thanks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That's right up my alley. I will watch that before the day is over, thanks.





Make sure to watch all 4 parts to the series. It`ll give you a new outlook on the Roman Army.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. The history they never taught us in school. Can you imagine 80,000 people killed in one day? Mostly hand to hand combat.



Those boys didn't play Nic, it's mind blowing.  Would love to turn 'em loose in a BLM/ANTIFA gathering . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Make sure to watch all 4 parts to the series. It`ll give you a new outlook on the Roman Army.



Yessir, I will. I actually saw a couple of the parts, but missed a couple too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2017)

That`s the entire series. 

I watch it from time to time. It settles me down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Make sure to watch all 4 parts to the series. It`ll give you a new outlook on the Roman Army.





Had NO idea that the Romans' were bad to the bone !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had NO idea that the Romans' were bad to the bone !!





They were meaner`n turpentined rattlesnakes too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 17, 2017)

They took Lauren back to surgery a little after 1:00. The Doctor said the procedure would take about an hour and then to recovery. Will update when we find out more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> They took Lauren back to surgery a little after 1:00. The Doctor said the procedure would take about an hour and then to recovery. Will update when we find out more.





Continued prayers for your daughter, Moonpie.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> They took Lauren back to surgery a little after 1:00. The Doctor said the procedure would take about an hour and then to recovery. Will update when we find out more.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> They took Lauren back to surgery a little after 1:00. The Doctor said the procedure would take about an hour and then to recovery. Will update when we find out more.



Thanks for the update! 
STILL


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey got a couple of new ones today you might like


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice pics Labs


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2017)

Mike, that moose picture is alright. Is that the Shiras subspecies?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> They took Lauren back to surgery a little after 1:00. The Doctor said the procedure would take about an hour and then to recovery. Will update when we find out more.



Prayers bro . . 




Nicodemus said:


> Mike, that moose picture is alright. Is that the Shiras subspecies?




Knowing Uncle Stoner, I think it's a Sensimillia species . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 17, 2017)

The doctor said the surgery went good. Lauren is back in room from recovery and resting/sleeping. It has been a long week to say the least. A lot of you have been through this with your loved ones and it's never easy. We thank you all greatly for all of the prayers and thoughts. Moonpie


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Mike, that moose picture is alright. Is that the Shiras subspecies?



Yep his paddles weren't a whole lot bigger then his ears so I'm sure he was just a youngin. Tried to follow him for a better shot but he got down in the thick stuff by the creek and I'll tell you what he can travel thru that thick stuff a lot faster then me, plus I really didn't want to confront him on his own turf just incase he took a dislikkin to me


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> The doctor said the surgery went good. Lauren is back in room from recovery and resting/sleeping. It has been a long week to say the least. A lot of you have been through this with your loved ones and it's never easy. We thank you all greatly for all of the prayers and thoughts. Moonpie



Prayers sent your way Moon hope all goes well.

Mike


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prayers bro . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2017)

Blood is bonding with MIL

moonbro is breathing a little easier with Lauren out of surgery

stonerbro still has it made with the great pics

afternoon all


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blood is bonding with MIL
> 
> moonbro is breathing a little easier with Lauren out of surgery
> 
> ...



I will bring her to the cabin during thanksgiving... Letchew get some bonding time also...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

Talked to my Moonbro, he's stressed, but his daughter is doing much better and due to be released in the morning.

Life ain't worth living without true  friends . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

Guess one of my problems is, I don't really care if you like me, or not  . . . kinda like Popeye, I yam, what I yam !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess one of my problems is, I don't really care if you like me, or not  . . . kinda like Popeye, I yam, what I yam !!!




Dadguuuum, not sure where that came from . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I will bring her to the cabin during thanksgiving... Letchew get some bonding time also...



And intrude on family bonding time.   Think I'll pass


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> The doctor said the surgery went good. Lauren is back in room from recovery and resting/sleeping. It has been a long week to say the least. A lot of you have been through this with your loved ones and it's never easy. We thank you all greatly for all of the prayers and thoughts. Moonpie


Thanks for the update.  Been waiting. I know everybody is exhaust. Bless y'all. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Talked to my Moonbro, he's stressed, but his daughter is doing much better and due to be released in the morning.
> 
> Life ain't worth living without true  friends . .



Sometimes a quick call is good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)

I know when we sat in the waiting room for Codys back surgery and were the first there and the last to be called back, I wouldn't have minded a call.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> The doctor said the surgery went good. Lauren is back in room from recovery and resting/sleeping. It has been a long week to say the least. A lot of you have been through this with your loved ones and it's never easy. We thank you all greatly for all of the prayers and thoughts. Moonpie



Thanks for the updates Moon and we will continue to pray for ya'll.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

My wife has been at IGA for over an hour , she and the "meat man" are buds, he cuts her deals, not too sure what she's doing . . .  I don't care, long as it's cheap !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know when we sat in the waiting room for Codys back surgery and were the first there and the last to be called back, I wouldn't have minded a call.



That before I had a smartphone.  Kinda like H22 feels like on break


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife has been at IGA for over an hour , she and the "meat man" are buds, he cuts her deals, not too sure what she's doing . . .  I don't care, long as it's cheap !!!



You men are all alike.I aint gonna elaberate.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)

H22 passed the DOT dr. Visit. It's great to live in a small town. He has white coat syndrome in a bad way.He's celebrating in da pool.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 17, 2017)

Passed mine today too Mrs. 22. Wooooo! Go us!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 17, 2017)

Moonpie thanks for the update. Glad to hear the news.

Continued thoughts and Prayers from the Garcias


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Passed mine today too Mrs. 22. Wooooo! Go us!



Y'all the mans.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 17, 2017)

Best wishes to gluebunny on your upcoming surgery.

May you be able to salvage your hunting season


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2017)

Got to werk day shif tomorrow an all next week... Aint had to get up early in 3 years...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2017)

Got an appt to show the house tomorrow, kind of caught us off guard. I've got a Dr appt in the morn @ 9:15 and they're kind of slow. 

I had to jump on the mower and get my yard cut to spruce it up before dark, and MizT and Jag workin on interior sprucing up. Jag wearin that vacuum out. 

Fixin to go see where I can be of assistance, they better show up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2017)

That'll have to do.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2017)

Yall youngins shore go to bed early.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Yall youngins shore go to bed early.



but don't sleep until noon either  

morning drivelers


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2017)

Morning kids!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife has been at IGA for over an hour , she and the "meat man" are buds, he cuts her deals, not too sure what she's doing . . .  I don't care, long as it's cheap !!!





After reading this post, I took a shower and spruced myself up and hurried over to the IGA store and applied for THE MEAT-MAN SUPERVISOR POSITION.  Shucks, I couldn't believe it when I went inside to apply for this job and LOW and BEHOLD...........there were already 842 guys already in line ahead of me and EVERYONE OF THEM HAD THIS LOGO POSTED DOWN BELOW ON THE THEIR RESUMES !!!!!! 




The GREAT news is that I got the job because I offered to work for FREE.................because I would be just fine with the "perks" that come with this job !!!!!  


Quack, you need to tell Ms Dawn to come back by today because I've REALLY got some wonderful specials now !!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got to werk day shif tomorrow an all next week... Aint had to get up early in 3 years...



Dang Blood, the only time that you get to work in the daylight ,and you might know, an ECLIPSE comes along and makes the day turn to darkness.  GO FIGURE !!!!!  


OH, where is my manners this morning.......

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin, Blood, Chief, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  I slept an extra hour or so this morning just for my beauty sleep BUT it is not working at all as I am just as UGLY as I was when I went to bed last night !!!!!  

Maybe Gobblin's coffee might help some in the respect !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> The doctor said the surgery went good. Lauren is back in room from recovery and resting/sleeping. It has been a long week to say the least. A lot of you have been through this with your loved ones and it's never easy. We thank you all greatly for all of the prayers and thoughts. Moonpie


 Great news!!



 Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Great news!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin, it is good news for sure.

Moonbro and MzR can relax a bit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Mornin! 

Finally Friday!


----------



## redeli (Aug 18, 2017)

just applied for a assistant meat cutters job at the iga...anybody with any pull that can help me ...it would be appeciated


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, it is good news for sure.
> 
> Moonbro and MzR can relax a bit





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Finally Friday!


     


redeli said:


> just applied for a assistant meat cutters job at the iga...anybody with any pull that can help me ...it would be appeciated


  idjits..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2017)

Morning bros !!!  Did a LCB last night, it were goot !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2017)

What's fo dinna ??  Leftova ribs and jalapeno poppers !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2017)

Sloppy Joes!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2017)

Stoopid back is killing me, on the ice pack . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

The last of the Stromboli 
That's gonna be a do-ova for sure!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid back is killing me, on the ice pack . .



Take a pill.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take a pill.


 

left ova fried sheekun & fries........... not gonna be a do ova anytime soon.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 18, 2017)

UPDATE! Lauren has been discharged from hospital!!! We just got her home and unloaded. She is going to have to take it easy for a few weeks. The doctor went over what to do and don't do. So happy for her to be home! We would once again thank all of our GON family for the well wishes and up lifted prayers. Moonpie,Rhonda and especially Lauren!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> left ova fried sheekun & fries........... not gonna be a do ova anytime soon.....



H22 takes something that wasn't strong enough for the boy. Now H22's doctor gives him a scrip for it. Could take as many as 4 a day, but the most I've seen him take is 2. Must work. 

I could eat fried cheekun eryday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> UPDATE! Lauren has been discharged from hospital!!! We just got her home and unloaded. She is going to have to take it easy for a few weeks. The doctor went over what to do and don't do. So happy for her to be home! We would once again thank all of our GON family for the well wishes and up lifted prayers. Moonpie,Rhonda and especially Lauren!



Great news!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take a pill.




I have, coupla shots 'o likker too . . 




Moonpie1 said:


> UPDATE! Lauren has been discharged from hospital!!! We just got her home and unloaded. She is going to have to take it easy for a few weeks. The doctor went over what to do and don't do. So happy for her to be home! We would once again thank all of our GON family for the well wishes and up lifted prayers. Moonpie,Rhonda and especially Lauren!




Fantastic brother !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2017)

Good news Moonbro! Prayer works bro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

shots don't hurt none either.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 takes something that wasn't strong enough for the boy. Now H22's doctor gives him a scrip for it. Could take as many as 4 a day, but the most I've seen him take is 2. Must work.
> 
> I could eat fried cheekun eryday.


me too, but I don't like it warmed over........... just ain't as good..


Moonpie1 said:


> UPDATE! Lauren has been discharged from hospital!!! We just got her home and unloaded. She is going to have to take it easy for a few weeks. The doctor went over what to do and don't do. So happy for her to be home! We would once again thank all of our GON family for the well wishes and up lifted prayers. Moonpie,Rhonda and especially Lauren!


AWESOME!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> shots don't hurt none either.


sho don't!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

fried cheekun is the ONLY thing that is cooked I will eat cold. I actually prefer it cold.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> shots don't hurt none either.




The Doctor has spoken . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> fried cheekun is the ONLY thing that is cooked I will eat cold. I actually prefer it cold.




Whata 'bout pizza ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whata 'bout pizza ??





Skrimps??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Skrimps??



Ohhhhhhh Kayyyyyyy. Shrimps too. But that's ALL.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ohhhhhhh Kayyyyyyy. Shrimps too. But that's ALL.





lolin at Mandy !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> fried cheekun is the ONLY thing that is cooked I will eat cold. I actually prefer it cold.


that's what I shoulda done, dagnabbit!  And fixed a mater sammich!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whata 'bout pizza ??


 yep, good with coffee for breakfast!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Skrimps??


oh yeah, now you got me hongry again!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ohhhhhhh Kayyyyyyy. Shrimps too. But that's ALL.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

:d.<-------?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2017)

Dawn saw Mandys' Avatar and said, "Oh look she got her hair cut . ."  I told her that pic was 'bouta hundred years old...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn saw Mandys' Avatar and said, "Oh look she got her hair cut . ."  I told her that pic was 'bouta hundred years old...



might be even older.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> might be even older.



You still look GOOD !!!


----------



## redeli (Aug 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> UPDATE! Lauren has been discharged from hospital!!! We just got her home and unloaded. She is going to have to take it easy for a few weeks. The doctor went over what to do and don't do. So happy for her to be home! We would once again thank all of our GON family for the well wishes and up lifted prayers. Moonpie,Rhonda and especially Lauren!



cook her some of them squealers


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still look GOOD !!!









How many shots you done had?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> UPDATE! Lauren has been discharged from hospital!!! We just got her home and unloaded. She is going to have to take it easy for a few weeks. The doctor went over what to do and don't do. So happy for her to be home! We would once again thank all of our GON family for the well wishes and up lifted prayers. Moonpie,Rhonda and especially Lauren!



Great news Moonbro! 

Howdy y'all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Great news Moonbro!
> 
> Howdy y'all.



Hey!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2017)

The woman that looked @ my house loved it. Now, let's see just how much she loved it and makes an offer.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> The woman that looked @ my house loved it. Now, let's see just how much she loved it and makes an offer.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!



Y'all been havin a Goot time up in Hera. I miss out on all da fun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

food+likka=F.U.N.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Realtor ticked me off. She was sposed to call and give a 30 minute notice that they were on their way. She didn't  and she was 45 mins early. 

I'm outside with a backpack blower on blowing driveway, had both dogs outside just laying there, and Bert runs up to her car, jumps up with his paws on her driver window barking at her. 

I let her know she just made me look bad to her client that could possibly be our neighbor. 

Fortunately, they were both dog people.  But still....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still look GOOD !!!


 Yes she does!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> How many shots you done had?


oh hush that,,,,,,,,I ain't had a drop yet and I think the same thing!


Jeff C. said:


> The woman that looked @ my house loved it. Now, let's see just how much she loved it and makes an offer.....





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all been havin a Goot time up in Hera. I miss out on all da fun.


Jeff-fa-fa haz bad timin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> food+likka=F.U.N.


 always!


Jeff C. said:


> Realtor ticked me off. She was sposed to call and give a 30 minute notice that they were on their way. She didn't  and she was 45 mins early.
> 
> I'm outside with a backpack blower on blowing driveway, had both dogs outside just laying there, and Bert runs up to her car, jumps up with his paws on her driver window barking at her.
> 
> ...


egggzactly!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

^^^^^ xactly.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2017)

You need to give her the what for and what not; Chiefhole


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> You need to give her the what for and what not; Chiefhole



She immediately  knowed I was a Chiefhole when I got through with her, homotree.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> She immediately  knowed I was a Chiefhole when I got through with her, homotree.


Jeff-Fa-Fa layin down da LAW!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Jeff-Fa-Fa layin down da LAW!



I felt bad afterwards, she was a good ol gal actually. Even hunted with her Daddy n Grandaddy back in the day as a youngin. Then, I had to apologize back.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I felt bad afterwards, she was a good ol gal actually. Even hunted with her Daddy n Grandaddy back in the day as a youngin. Then, I had to apologize back.


  Did you hug her neck too???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Did you hug her neck too???



She wanted to, but I was standoffish.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> She wanted to, but I was standoffish.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2017)

Rolled up in here ta see whuts goin own!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Charlotte the spider has a web right above the fountain and erytime I turn it on she runs down and drinks water.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Rolled up in here ta see whuts goin own!


you read it here first, the epic saga of MrsH's spider friend!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Charlotte the spider has a web right above the fountain and erytime I turn it on she runs down and drinks water.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you read it here first, the epic saga of MrsH's spider friend!



Poor Ms Crickett will never come back for a visit iffin you talk about SPIDERS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you read it here first, the epic saga of MrsH's spider friend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

She don't drink much.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey, things take up residence here, we give em names. We got a Stacey bird (talks all the time like my niece),a gimp squirrel(hurt leg) and I'm sure H22 could name more. Oh, and Cat. The feral feline. He knows his name.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey, things take up resident here, we give em names. We got a Stacey bird (talks all the time like my niece),a gimp squirrel(hurt leg) and I'm sure H22 could name more. Oh, and Cat. The feral feline. He knows his name.


I do that too.......
Ok, I'm outta here folks, ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2017)

I really don't like these smart phones that put the wrong word up. Smh-ing. Residence. It's  residence!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2017)

bye keebs is sneaking out early.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2017)

I used to have a Fred, but I think he croaked.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I used to have a Fred, but I think he croaked.



Fred were a FROG weren't he???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2017)

glue bunny is peeking in

hi gluey


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey gobble...catching up on everything i've missed!

Moon...great news about your daughter going home.  The GREAT physician working again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Fred were a FROG weren't he???



Yes indeed Mike. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> glue bunny is peeking in
> 
> hi gluey






glue bunny said:


> Hey gobble...catching up on everything i've missed!
> 
> Moon...great news about your daughter going home.  The GREAT physician working again!



Evening glue and gobble.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Howdy Glue Bunny, GW,Mike and Chief. Been hanging out with Lauren on mountain. Just put some butter nut and zucchini squash on the egg. Going to let them render a while and grill some burgers later. Lauren let the pain creep up on her earlier. Told her to stay in front of it. That's what the meds are for. Weather is nice up here tonight, able to sit out on their deck and not sweat to death! TTYL


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 18, 2017)

Just read the news Moonpie. Excellent! Glad to hear it


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you ddg.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2017)

Was going thru putting a CD of pics together for my sister and came across this one from a while back but thought I'd post it anyways.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2017)

sun coming up and it looks cloudy this morning.    Unlike stonerbro's picture.


----------



## cramer (Aug 19, 2017)

Good morning sleepy hedz
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, Cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2017)

Chief, my grass really needs mowed.

YW cramer


----------



## cramer (Aug 19, 2017)

Chief my grass really needs mowed 2
I think I cut everyone's but mine last weekend and the weekend before it rained and I had already skipped off a week.
Sinclair would have a stroke " Homey needs to cut his grass" and all

Budweiser needs to replay that commercial


----------



## cramer (Aug 19, 2017)

I gotta get on it soon.

High School football is back - Jack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Got mine cut the other afternoon/evening, but home place needs cutting. Got to take daughters car to dealer for passenger side air bag recall this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Morning GW,Cramer and Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2017)

hey moonbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Got another house showing today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2017)

hope there is a house selling today Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2017)

Morning bros, last day off.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bros, last day off.



Better have a couple of BLD and enjoy it...

Guess I'll get back to fixin up this CD for my sister man I got alot of pics to go thru 

Maybe I'll find something else worth posting


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 19, 2017)

Good morning my Beautiful peeples!
Make the most of yer last day quack!
Hey moon...hope you got some much needed rest last night


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2017)

I`ll join ya`ll in the pain department this morning. Right knee feels like a deer antler been hammered through. Rough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Lil Everett busted out walking today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll join ya`ll in the pain department this morning. Right knee feels like a deer antler been hammered through. Rough.



Man, that knee pain can be rough when it really flares up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Been bush hogging since daybreak.... Surprised not one yellowjacket sting


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, that knee pain can be rough when it really flares up.




For sure, Chief. I have my good and bad days, but I`m having to hop around like a like a one legged rooster this morning. And this is a different feeling pain than what I`m used to with this knee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> For sure, Chief. I have my good and bad days, but I`m having to hop around like a like a one legged rooster this morning. And this is a different feeling pain than what I`m used to with this knee.



Yeah, kind of strange when you can tell the pain is different from one another. I've had that with my lower back too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Tractor time is therapy for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey Nic, I didn't realize that series was so long, but sure have been enjoying it. I'm about halfway through episode 3 with Boudica.

I started watching that series when it was on and can't believe I didn't DVR the entire series at the time. I caught a couple episodes of it, but missed the others. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Tractor time is therapy for me



Mowing grass used to be for me also, but after 17 years of manicuring 5 solid acres of lawn it's kind of worn thin. Too much tractor work can get that way also, but I haven't reached that point on the tractor yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Nic, I didn't realize that series was so long, but sure have been enjoying it. I'm about halfway through episode 3 with Boudica.
> 
> I started watching that series when it was on and can't believe I didn't DVR the entire series at the time. I caught a couple episodes of it, but missed the others. Thanks for posting it.





Glad you`re enjoying it. Boudica made me gain my respect for the British. Well, the Celts anyway, or Iceni  and other tribes that inhabited those lands in that time. I think her and Armenios are my two favorites. As for Attila, I think he hated even his own people. That man was a maniac.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mowing grass used to be for me also, but after 17 years of manicuring 5 solid acres of lawn it's kind of worn thin. Too much tractor work can get that way also, but I haven't reached that point on the tractor yet.



Yep.. Im not much for manicuring a lawn! Straight up bush hoggin or plowing ground does me good


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Glad you`re enjoying it. Boudica made me gain my respect for the British. Well, the Celts anyway, or Iceni  and other tribes that inhabited those lands in that time. I think her and Armenios are my two favorites. As for Attila, I think he hated even his own people. That man was a maniac.



I agree, those Germanic-Cherusci and the Celts-Iceni were some sure nuff barbarian warriors.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I agree, those Germanic-Cherusci and the Celts-Iceni were some sure nuff barbarian warriors.




Ain`t it ironic that the Roman Army was more barbaric than the barbarians were.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep.. Im not much for manicuring a lawn! Straight up bush hoggin or plowing ground does me good



I enjoy me a good chaw er two while mowing or doing anything on a tractor. It's the only time I ever chew tobacco.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny, Blood and Nic. Now the race is on Chief! That's when you have to really be vigilant, as they get more mobile there is so much to explore. Got some good sleep last night Glue Bunny. A hospital is not conducive to a long sleep! Dang Nic! I too can tell different pains just like Chief said. Lauren is still very sore around the sight of the incision. Just going to take time to heal. We have gone into town to pick up a few things. Will be prepping some meals for next week. Rhonda is going to make some pepper jelly today and bake some zucchini bread also. If all goes well with Lauren we will be heading home tomorrow. Blood we have a lot of tractor work ahead of us. TTYL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t it ironic that the Roman Army was more barbaric than the barbarians were.



Absolutely ruthless, but what's even more troubling is what you stated from your original post. Referencing the things we are seeing in today's times. I could imagine it happening again and maybe it is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll join ya`ll in the pain department this morning. Right knee feels like a deer antler been hammered through. Rough.





Know you don't wanna hear this, but ice is yo friend..along with a steroid pack..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Glue Bunny, Blood and Nic. Now the race is on Chief! That's when you have to really be vigilant, as they get more mobile there is so much to explore. Got some good sleep last night Glue Bunny. A hospital is not conducive to a long sleep! Dang Nic! I too can tell different pains just like Chief said. Lauren is still very sore around the sight of the incision. Just going to take time to heal. We have gone into town to pick up a few things. Will be prepping some meals for next week. Rhonda is going to make some pepper jelly today and bake some zucchini bread also. If all goes well with Lauren we will be heading home tomorrow. Blood we have a lot of tractor work ahead of us. TTYL.




This right knee and I have a long and storied history, Moon. We don`t like each other much. My regards to Miss Lauren, and I hope all will continue to go well for her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Glue Bunny, Blood and Nic. Now the race is on Chief! That's when you have to really be vigilant, as they get more mobile there is so much to explore. Got some good sleep last night Glue Bunny. A hospital is not conducive to a long sleep! Dang Nic! I too can tell different pains just like Chief said. Lauren is still very sore around the sight of the incision. Just going to take time to heal. We have gone into town to pick up a few things. Will be prepping some meals for next week. Rhonda is going to make some pepper jelly today and bake some zucchini bread also. If all goes well with Lauren we will be heading home tomorrow. Blood we have a lot of tractor work ahead of us. TTYL.



Wish her well for us, Moon. Glad to hear everything is going fine. Hope her pain subsides quickly. Y'all be careful coming home.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely ruthless, but what's even more troubling is what you stated from your original post. Referencing the things we are seeing in today's times. I could imagine it happening again and maybe it is.




Indeed it can, and is, my Friend.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Know you don't wanna hear this, but ice is yo friend..along with a steroid pack..



Ice, and Bourbon.

Or is that Bourbon on ice?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely ruthless, but what's even more troubling is what you stated from your original post. Referencing the things we are seeing in today's times. I could imagine it happening again and maybe it is.



Ain't nuttin "bad" 'bout me, but I can hold my on, I say brang it . . 






Nicodemus said:


> Indeed it can, and is, my Friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Either/both !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Speaking of mowing grass.....ol home place is calling to me. Think I'll go cut some borders for Jag, I want a chew. Y'all have a good day. 

Nic, take care of that pain you ol battle axe!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2017)

Got some young, hawt chicks coming over to tan by the pool.  Gotta get in stawkin mode . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrrr, can't find my Cheekun mask . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Glue Bunny, Blood and Nic. Now the race is on Chief! That's when you have to really be vigilant, as they get more mobile there is so much to explore. Got some good sleep last night Glue Bunny. A hospital is not conducive to a long sleep! Dang Nic! I too can tell different pains just like Chief said. Lauren is still very sore around the sight of the incision. Just going to take time to heal. We have gone into town to pick up a few things. Will be prepping some meals for next week. Rhonda is going to make some pepper jelly today and bake some zucchini bread also. If all goes well with Lauren we will be heading home tomorrow. Blood we have a lot of tractor work ahead of us. TTYL.



Moon, I hope her recovery goes well. Prayers from here my Friend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2017)

little bit of chain saw work on some small trees 

lots of edging and string trimming then blowing off the sidewalk and driveway.   

done for a minute.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2017)

Watching Messicans cut my grass, edge the pool, blow off the drive way . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

2 new trail cams came in the mail. Tiny little cameras also.... One will be placed on the driveway for surveillance.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 new trail cams came in the mail. Tiny little cameras also.... One will be placed on the driveway for surveillance.




Ohhhhhhhh snap . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil Everett busted out walking today.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Watching Messicans cut my grass, edge the pool, blow off the drive way . .


Maybe you should get more exersize for yor ailments.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Got a feeling I'm going to get stood up on this house showing today. If they do, that realtor is going to get an ear full from me. They aren't going to like what I have to say either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe you should get more exersize for yor ailments.





I get exersize by watching 'em !!



Note to "self", stay out of the PF . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a feeling I'm going to get stood up on this house showing today. If they do, that realtor is going to get an ear full from me. They aren't going to like what I have to say either.




Ohhhhhhhh SNAP, Chiefbro gonna give'em a ear full !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2017)

Gonna teach that Realtor how to be a LEADER !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeffafa is puttin his foots down


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhh snap . .



Its alright bro .... We family


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Nevermind^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Its alright bro .... We family





No doubt, but daaaaaaaaaang, I'd hate to be that realtor with that lil Cajun spider monkey all up on me...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No doubt, but daaaaaaaaaang, I'd hate to be that realtor with that lil Cajun spider monkey all up on me...



No doubt ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Bbq show on the food network dun got me hungry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2017)

got the grass mowed


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Think I done sold my house. 

Dang, I'm gon miss this home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I done sold my house.
> 
> Dang, I'm gon miss this home.



Whats your new destination Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Whats your new destination Jeff



About a 150 yds up on top of a lil knoll above my house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I done sold my house.
> 
> Dang, I'm gon miss this home.



Congrats. 
I know I could neva leave mine. Too many memories.  Even written on the walls.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> About a 150 yds up on top of a lil knoll above my house.



Quit whining idjit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2017)

well well now comes the packing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well well now comes the packing



And that's another reason. The boy has yet to move out and his house is bigger than mine.


----------



## cramer (Aug 19, 2017)

Glad to hear Lauren is doing better Moonbro!
Little E is on the move now - you better start saving your energy Chief!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2017)

House is spotless.  Lawn is manicured.  Steak, baked tater,  baked videllia onion, and garlic toast. no messicans were hired. Time to float in da pool.  Ready for a house full tomarow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2017)

just blew the grass cuttings off the drive way and I'm sweating.   It is summer out there.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Evening everyone. Haven't had any internet today on the mountain. Hope the deal goes through for you Chief. Rhonda and I have been trying to get a few things prepared before we head home tomorrow. Cooked some chickens, made some chicken salad with some of one of them. Broccoli salad and made them some pepper jelly with stuff from their garden. Sounds like everyone has been busy also today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2017)

*Chickens on the egg.*

Got these broke down and ready to eat. Rhonda made some chicken salad from some of it too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 19, 2017)

*Pepper jelly.*

Lauren put in a request for some of Rhonda's pepper jelly. They have jalapeño and bell peppers galore. She was glad to oblige.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2017)

Evening Moon and gobblein.

Thanks Moon, I hope it does too. Then we can move on to the next chapter in our life, making new memories.

Fixins sound and look great. Lauren is lucky to have you and MzR. I hope she is continuing to improve and the pain subsides soon.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 19, 2017)

Continued prayers for your daughter Moon


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 19, 2017)

Lookin good Moonpie. Hope she makes it home tomorrow and the pain wears off quick brother.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 19, 2017)

That chicken looks good btw


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2017)

That cheekun looks good Moon. Prayers going up for your daughter.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2017)

moonbro, good looking jelly and chicken.   Hope and prayers that daughter continues to improve.

morning drivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Gobblin, I think that I might need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee for sure this morning.  

Moonpie, I wasn't on here yesterday but I have read back to see the updates on Lauren.  My Prayers continue to be sent for Lauren's recovery as quickly as possible and also for your entire family in the hope that things can return to normal.  I am so glad that you and Mz R are able to be there with Lauren and her family doing this crisis.  I also think that is a wonderful idea to cook up as much as possible so that Lauren can have various meals (with minimum effort) doing this upcoming week as well.  Thanks again for keeping us updated.


----------



## cramer (Aug 20, 2017)

Good morning EE & Gobbles
That chicken looked very tasty Moonbro - continued prayers for Lauren and your family on our end.

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, EE, Cramer. I reckon Moon is about to hit the road back home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2017)

yw cramer

chief, do you have a signed offer?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2017)

Mornin folks...  Moon you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers sir!
going to finish the grass then go hang a couple trail cams.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yw cramer
> 
> chief, do you have a signed offer?



Not yet gobblein, but while they were here yesterday the potential buyer and I had walked out into the yard alone and he stated to me, "I'm probably going to go ahead and put a contract on this house". Key word being "probably" I reckon. Talking to my realtor, he said it could possibly be a couple of days before we hear from them, they have to get their ducks in a row.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2017)

Breakfast anyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Breakfast anyone



I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a plate today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a plate today.



No charge.. Sept for them peppers, they will charge you up quick!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2017)

Had to give them a try... Walmarks online choppin... 2 cams for 40$. If they only last one deer season I'd be good with it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Had to give them a try... Walmarks online choppin... 2 cams for 40$. If they only last one deer season I'd be good with it!



Copy that, $40.00 is worth a try.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

Well, I got a formal offer on my house with a contingency on the sale of their house, and a few other requirements. I'm going to meet them halfway with a counter offer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm hungry.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2017)

chief,  I hate the contingency if we sell our house.   Counter with a time limit or clause of 'if I get an equal or better offer then your contingency is null and will not be honored.'

I know you have thought of these but I've had my listing agent put such wording into a counter before.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2017)

You can't be expected to take the house off the market without a end line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You can't be expected to take the house off the market without a end line.





Good advice !!


Afternoon all !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2017)

Not sure if this is the same buck or not


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2017)

Pretty good mass he's growing Blood !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You can't be expected to take the house off the market without a end line.



There's no way I'd do that in the first place. 

My house will still be on the open market for another buyer, however I would have to give this buyer with the contingency a mere 24 hrs to decide if they can make the purchase at the agreed upon price, whether they've sold their house or not if another buyer comes along and wants to put mine "Under Contract".


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks like it to me blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks.. Thats what I was thinking also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2017)

ho hum . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ho hum . .



I got yo ho hum.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2017)

hard to tell but it sure looks like the same deer.   Coloration is the key to my guess.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I got yo ho hum.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

Dang it's hot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it's hot.



his ho hum or the weather?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2017)

Gonna be a slow night, 12hrs with not much to do.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a slow night, 12hrs with not much to do.



Movie night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Movie night?




Prolly so !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> his ho hum or the weather?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent my first letter to Parris Island... Proly gonna need 3 stamps! Missing my wing man!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2017)

blood are you on 12s?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sent my first letter to Parris Island... Proly gonna need 3 stamps! Missing my wing man!



U kan rite?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sent my first letter to Parris Island... Proly gonna need 3 stamps! Missing my wing man!



That's cool brotha! 

I remember writing back and forth with my older brother when he went overseas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> U kan rite?





Knot vewa goot . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Later bro, have a smooth one.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Finally


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Made it home!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2017)

We made sure Lauren was good. Rhonda washed her hair this morning. She said that if we didn't do anything else the hair had to be washed!  Can't get the incision area wet for 3 weeks! They have a claw foot tube that will get pressed into service as soon as she can maneuver without too much pain. Didn't leave NC till 12:00 noon. Went to Greenville to catch I-85 to Commerce. The north bound lanes were thick with eclipse traffic........really thick! Had to stop by the grocery store and pick up a few things and have my first BDLD since last Saturday night! I have been good, too much time spent at the hospital! We put 987 miles on Rhonda's 4Runner! Want to thank everyone again for your thoughts and prayers! Rhonda, myself and Lauren have greatly appreciated your kindness!! Moonpie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2017)

Had a good 80th b.day party for H22's pop. Him and grandbabies minus Cayla and .One of them girls is carring a great grandchild.
Oh well pics wont load. AGAIN.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2017)

The photo was funny. Erybody wearing part hats and blowing horns. Dang it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 20, 2017)

That sounds like a good time for sure! You know he was loving it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2017)

Moon, I bet you and MzR are plumb wore out. Glad you back home safe and sound. I know Lauren was in some of the best hands possible. I think she will be fine as she heals up. We continue our well wishes and prayers for her well being.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2017)

It was fun. I love us.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 20, 2017)

Sure y'all are glad to have her home Moon. Happy to hear it here.

Continued prayers from the Garcia's


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 20, 2017)

Looked like fun Mrs H22


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Good Monday morning. Thanks DD.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2017)

morning moon and welcome home.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks GW. It's been a long week!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks GW. It's been a long week!



imagine so.   when do you get back to paying taxes?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 21, 2017)

Good Morning Moon, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  Moon, I am glad that you and Mz R made it home safely and I know that both of you are not only physically tired BUT also mentally tired as well.  My continued Prayers are being sent for your entire family. 


For whatever reason, it just doesn't seem like a  Monday to me.  Maybe, it is because on every weekend basically for 6 1/2 years, I have always been up in the woods checking my trail cameras and taking care of the critters.  Well, I haven't been in the country or in the woods to check on them during the past 7 weeks now.  I have been forced to sit at home every weekend instead.  I have tried my best to take it easy each day and not create more pain and agony for my knee.   Heck, all of the critters have probably starved to death up there by now.   

Gobblin, I definitely need some of your fresh brewed coffee to help me get totally awake this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2017)

Morning children


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Back at it today GW. Morning EE and Blood. Yeah EE it was a week we won't soon forget!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2017)

Morning bros !!!  Glad erybody seems to be doing better, (except Sockbro).


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bros !!!  Glad erybody seems to be doing better, (except Sockbro).



Sockbro = one bad kneegrow


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Morning Quack and real estate magnate Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quack and real estate magnate Chief.



Mornin Moon, be glad to get this over with.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Got my fingers crossed for a good outcome Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Appreciate it Moon, me too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sockbro = one bad kneegrow





Took me a second, but . . 


Sleep meds and crashing, good day all !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 21, 2017)

Glad you are doing better Moon Pie. Hope you feel better Chief. 

Morning smart folks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 21, 2017)

EE hope you get better as well.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2017)

Mernin!  
Glad most folks are on the mend and back at home....... EE, I imagine most of your critters are making it just fine, quit worrying and get yourself better!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Mornin. 

I gotta ride home in the dark today. Oh my. I'm scared.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> I gotta ride home in the dark today. Oh my. I'm scared.


You should be, all them idjits are gonna be ridin the roads following that eclipse!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Glad you are doing better Moon Pie. Hope you feel better Chief.
> 
> Morning smart folks.



Thank you Fuzzybro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> I gotta ride home in the dark today. Oh my. I'm scared.





Keebs said:


> You should be, all them idjits are gonna be ridin the roads following that eclipse!



Mornin galfriends.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriends.


I  you and even UP ya another  !
Howudoin?


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 21, 2017)

Good afternoon my beautiful peeples!

Hey Jeffbro!

Hubs an I don't have glasses to watch the eclipse but we're gonna sit out on the porch And view it that way.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good afternoon my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Hey Jeffbro!
> 
> Hubs an I don't have glasses to watch the eclipse but we're gonna sit out on the porch And view it that way.


I have mine, gonna keep a check through my office window & eventually step outside to watch too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2017)

Howdy, folks. Hope ya`ll are well.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, folks. Hope ya`ll are well.


 well hey there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I  you and even UP ya another  !
> Howudoin?



You can't outlove me, don't even try. 



glue bunny said:


> Good afternoon my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Hey Jeffbro!
> 
> Hubs an I don't have glasses to watch the eclipse but we're gonna sit out on the porch And view it that way.



Afternoon Mz glue bunny. Jag and I made a pinhole projector for our safe viewing, no glasses.




Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, folks. Hope ya`ll are well.



Afternoon Nic, Backatcha.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Somebody brought some glasses here. It's already started, but getting real cloudy.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You can't outlove me, don't even try.


              


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody brought some glasses here. It's already started, but getting real cloudy.


 yep, cloud cover, but put them glasses on and Wah-LAH, There it is!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

No glasses.....stupid cloud covering it right up here.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No glasses.....stupid cloud covering it right up here.


still don't looook!!! AT least that is what I was told.......... I couldn't see the sun behind the clouds, but came & got my glasses and BAM, there it is!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Dark here. Stars out. frogs and crickets sangin. Office building outside lights came on and there a ton of folks standing around looking up. 
One of the doctors brought a drone. Them things can go high.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2017)

got cooler too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Definitely cooled down


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Jag and I could see the image fine with the pin hole projector, but with the naked eye it just looked strange outdoors, never got real dark. The leaf shadows looked weird. Brightening back up.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 21, 2017)

Everyone was out side the office.  We had the glasses, a welding mask and moon pies for a snack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Reckon we still had about 10% of the Sun at its best.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Deerhead said:


> Everyone was out side the office.  We had the glasses, a welding mask and moon pies for a snack!



Got any leftover moon pies?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dark here. Stars out. frogs and crickets sangin. Office building outside lights came on and there a ton of folks standing around looking up.
> One of the doctors brought a drone. Them things can go high.


I heard a dog howl and some of the older street lights came on, but it was more hazy than dark and I couldn't tell much of a temp. difference.


T-N-T said:


> View attachment 911987


 Now that's cool!!


Jeff C. said:


> Jag and I could see the image fine with the pin hole projector, but with the naked eye it just looked strange outdoors, never got real dark. The leaf shadows looked weird. Brightening back up.


Miggie posted some strange leaf shadows but I didn't see any around here, guess I wasn't looking right.........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 21, 2017)

I must have missed it because I never saw it get darker outside....no more than any thunderstorm or rain shower etc.

Dang, this afternoon eclipse thing reminds me of a nice lazy afternoon with a sweet mature lady named "Mrs Jones" way back when I was about 21 years old........POOOFFFF, and it was all over and gone !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2017)

Slept right thru the eclipse.


Afternoon bros !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2017)

afternoon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2017)

For some reason, today feels like Sunday..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2017)

Time to get 'er done .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2017)

movie night or plant running again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Evening folks.


----------



## Ellbow (Aug 21, 2017)

Good evening everyone .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Ellbow said:


> Good evening everyone .



Well, howdy there Ellbow.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2017)

Afternoon youngins. The eclipse was awesome here. We got  bout  all the full 2min 40sec view as we were pretty much right on the centerline. Think we got 2:39.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2017)

Wished I had not watched it with them 3D glasses for the picture show, but they were cheap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Howdy BO$$, purty much a bust here. To me it just appeared as if I were wearing polarized sunglasses. Did see the image through a pinhole projector I made out of a cereal box to show Jag.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy BO$$, purty much a bust here. To me it just appeared as if I were wearing polarized sunglasses. Did see the image through a pinhole projector I made out of a cereal box to show Jag.



No Chief, I just used the glasses and it was quite a show. I though it was gonna be a bust, but when it started, it got dark quick. Coyotes were howling.


----------



## Ellbow (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Jeff C. I saw the eclipse through the glasses our school provided. Our students thought it looked like the orange Halloween  oreos&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Ellbow said:


> Hi Jeff C. I saw the eclipse through the glasses our school provided. Our students thought it looked like the orange Halloween  oreos��



 

Well, now I want an orange Halloween Oreo.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2017)

Orange Oreos   yummy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Won't be long gobblein, they'll be on the grocery store shelves.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2017)

Are they considered racist in Syracuse?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are they considered racist in Syracuse?



Give it a day er two.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2017)

WELL............There is a new way to spell the infamous word of ECLIPSE this morning.....  HOW ABOUT...DUD !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heck, I never saw it get slightly dark even.  Then some crazy lady decides to name her baby that was born yesterday..."ECLIPSE".  Of course, the name of the Mother in this case is probably something like....ORBIT  and the Father is probably named something like..... Bad Moon Rising!!!!!!   I can only hope that one day, that little baby girl grows up and then slaps her Parents for giving her such a stupid name !!!!!!  

Now for the real news this morning......Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you apparently sleeping Drivelers.  It is time to get your rear in gear and become a productive citizen today.

Hopefully Gobblin will be driving through soon in his coffee truck and sharing some "go-juice" with all of us.  Moonbro, I enjoyed our conversation last night for sure.  

Hello to Ms Glue Bunny as she has made the scene this morning!!!!!


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 22, 2017)

Mernin sleepy drivelerz

Couldn't sleep so I moved to the recliner.  Here I sit typing.
Is there anybody out there?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2017)

morning

EE, I was driving around GON seeing what all got posted last night but the coffee is brewed


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 22, 2017)

Starting to dread this 2nd upcoming surgery.  Hate the thought of a long recovery again, possibility of complications and all that.
I hope work will keep me on the payroll...25 years is no guarantee nowadays.
Holidays are coming up and I will be limited in what I can do for family.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 22, 2017)

Ok...enough of the pity party

Gobble ought to be in hera soon with some fresh hot coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2017)

morning glue bunny,   keep good thoughts


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 22, 2017)

Mernin gw!


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 22, 2017)

Mernin EE!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning
> 
> EE, I was driving around GON seeing what all got posted last night but the coffee is brewed




Gobblin, I had already checked and read back to see just who did what to whom and it wasn't much new happenings since yesterday.     Thanks for the coffee as I need some to get my MOJO working this morning.



glue bunny said:


> Starting to dread this 2nd upcoming surgery.  Hate the thought of a long recovery again, possibility of complications and all that.
> I hope work will keep me on the payroll...25 years is no guarantee nowadays.
> Holidays are coming up and I will be limited in what I can do for family.



Margaret, I surely wish that I could wave a "magic ward" over you and make all of these troubles go away for you.  I surely Hope and Pray that your upcoming surgery will go very well and recovery time will not be so long for you.  

I worry about people that have been employed for so many years and when the time comes that they might need some extra "down-time", the crazy employers will throw you to the wolves sometimes.  I absolutely HATE the word of "Human Resources" anymore.  That happened to me after working for 20 years for a company and then a Japanese company came along and bought all 5 USA locations of our company out and ultimately shut them all down.  At the time, this Japanese company owned 38 different companies around the world.  Luckily, for me, I started my own business and have been my own  employer/boss for over 25 years now so I don't have to worry about that fact.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Morning GW,EE and Glue Bunny.  So did I EE, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. You day walking this week?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Good morning Chief. Any word on the house?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Chief. Any word on the house?



Mornin Moon. 

Yessir, they accepted my counter offer and listed their house on the market yesterday. I'm still on the open market though and if I get another offer they have 24 hours to put my house "under contract" whether their house is sold or not. Otherwise, I can accept other offer.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 22, 2017)

That's good news. And if someone else wants it you aren't hung up waiting on first set of potential buyers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's good news. And if someone else wants it you aren't hung up waiting on first set of potential buyers.



Nope, 24 hours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> movie night or plant running again?




Plant doesn't shut down, just my blunger and degrit operation. Then we get behind and it's bust butt time.




Ellbow said:


> Good evening everyone .




Helloooooooo Ms Ellbow !!  Welcome !! 

Da Possum will be along shortly . . 



Good morning bros !!  Long meeting this morning, and I'll hafta admit part of it was my fault.  Need things fixed and it ain't happened.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2017)

Chiefbro fixin to be knee grow RICH !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro fixin to be knee grow RICH !!!



Naw, just less broke.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2017)

Ellbow said:


> Good evening everyone .



Good morning!  If you need anything at all; just let me know


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Morning Quackbro and Possum. So you were that guy this morning Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

Yesterday I was at Costco buying a large bag of Purina dog chow for my

loyal pet, Necco, the Wonder Dog, which weighs 191 lbs. I was in the

check-out line when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog.

What did she think I had an elephant?

So because I'm retired and have little to do, on impulse I told her

that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting the Purina Diet again. I

added that I probably shouldn't, because I ended up in the  hospital

last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an

intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and

IVs in both arms.

I told her that it was essentially a Perfect Diet and that the way

that it works is, to load your jacket pockets with Purina Nuggets and

simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry. The food is

nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it

again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in line was

now enthralled with my story)

Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care, because the dog

food poisoned me. I told her no, I stopped to pee on a fire hydrant

and a car hit me.

I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was

laughing so hard.

Costco won't let me shop there anymore. Better watch what you ask

retired people. They have all  the time in the world to think of crazy

things to say.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Good morning!  If you need anything at all; just let me know



What'd I tell ya'll ???



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro and Possum. So you were that guy this morning Quack?





Yessir, sho was.  Had FOUR work orders sent in amongst myself and co-workers for over 2 months, nuttin has been touched.  Sometimes ya just hafta tell 'em how you really feel.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon.
> 
> Yessir, they accepted my counter offer and listed their house on the market yesterday. I'm still on the open market though and if I get another offer they have 24 hours to put my house "under contract" whether their house is sold or not. Otherwise, I can accept other offer.


  

Mernin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2017)

Mornin! 
H22 shared this with me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> H22 shared this with me.


That is some more kinda kewl!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, sho was.  Had FOUR work orders sent in amongst myself and co-workers for over 2 months, nuttin has been touched.  Sometimes ya just hafta tell 'em how you really feel.


Y'all need to bring Dysvonnick  back!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Y'all need to bring Dysvonnick  back!!


 what you got planned for our birfday girl???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2017)

Where's Mic?  Y'all run her off?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2017)

Just wondering  does durt still.wesr tutus?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where's Mic?  Y'all run her off?



Who's Mic you idjit?  Obviously you meant mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

bOOM bOOM?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just wondering  does durt still.wesr tutus?



what the heck does this even mean???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM?



Howdy jeph.   How's the family?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> what the heck does this even mean???



Dont worry bout it sweety


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy jeph.   How's the family?



Doin alright man, how's dat boy doin?

Grandson started walkin on his own Saturday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin alright man, how's dat boy doin?
> 
> Grandson started walkin on his own Saturday.



Glad to hear it brother.  Mines growing like a week.  Big ol boy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2017)

Jeph look at your phone.. incoming


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2017)

Merning Youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2017)

Howdy boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2017)

You could smell the tobacco cooking in the barn behind the house this morning. I love that smell.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Morning Keebs,Mrs. H, RB, Boom Boom and Bo$$. Cool pic Mrs. H! I remember that smell of baccer curing very well Bo$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

I went out on a limb just a while ago, got my ears lowered at an all black barber shop. Dem didn know how to take dis white boy. 

Dude did a good job on my mop though. 

It was hilarious, they were taken off guard by my presence in there. I just walked in like I owned it and there was dead silence. I had them laughing there butts off by the time I walked out. They'll have somethin' to talk about fo the rest of the day now. 

A regular ol Men's barber shop is just about non existent anymore around here. 

Nothin but salons n nails, and great clips anymore.

I don't want no gay white guy runnin his fingers through my hair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

I found out sumpin new bout black guys that I Neva knew.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where's Mic?  Y'all run her off?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just wondering  does durt still.wesr tutus?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Who's Mic you idjit?  Obviously you meant mud





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glad to hear it brother.  Mines growing like a week.  Big ol boy


 aaaannnndddd you still can't chew gum & type!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs,Mrs. H, RB, Boom Boom and Bo$$. Cool pic Mrs. H! I remember that smell of baccer curing very well Bo$$.


Howudoin?


Jeff C. said:


> I found out sumpin new bout black guys that I Neva knew.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

Keebs said:


> aaaannnndddd you still can't chew gum & type!
> 
> Howudoin?



If they see a cowlick on a white guy, they just cut that sucka slap off......just git rid of it. They ain't standin around playin wit it all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

Gotta go get the Jag. Hollar later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I went out on a limb just a while ago, got my ears lowered at an all black barber shop. Dem didn know how to take dis white boy.
> 
> Dude did a good job on my mop though.
> 
> ...



Wish I coulda been a fly on the wall. 
Cody goes to an old time barber shop. Straight razor shave and all. He used to go to a men's barber shop up around the mall that was run by womenz. Girl he used to date works there. It's a pretty cool place.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> You could smell the tobacco cooking in the barn behind the house this morning. I love that smell.


bring back old memories?


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs,Mrs. H, RB, Boom Boom and Bo$$. Cool pic Mrs. H! I remember that smell of baccer curing very well Bo$$.


Howdy Moon


Jeff C. said:


> I went out on a limb just a while ago, got my ears lowered at an all black barber shop. Dem didn know how to take dis white boy.
> 
> Dude did a good job on my mop though.
> 
> ...


Doesn't surprise me at all 


Keebs said:


> aaaannnndddd you still can't chew gum & type!
> 
> Howudoin?


Hater!! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wish I coulda been a fly on the wall.
> Cody goes to an old time barber shop. Straight razor shave and all. He used to go to a men's barber shop up around the mall that was run by womenz. Girl he used to date works there. It's a pretty cool place.



Morning Mrs. 22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey there stranger.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2017)

^^^^ That's was the name of Cody's band when he quit the hard rock and was just doing acoustic guitar.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey there stranger.



 iv dropped in a few times and you aint hold me hey.  Hurt my emotions.  Im kinda sensitive ya know 

Hey Mrs 22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2017)

Seriously, does mud not show up in here anymore at all?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> If they see a cowlick on a white guy, they just cut that sucka slap off......just git rid of it. They ain't standin around playin wit it all day.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> *Wish I coulda been a fly on the wall.*
> Cody goes to an old time barber shop. Straight razor shave and all. He used to go to a men's barber shop up around the mall that was run by womenz. Girl he used to date works there. It's a pretty cool place.


Meeee too!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hater!!


yeah, yeah, yeah, truth hurts, huh?   No worries, I still lubs ya!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Seriously, does mud not show up in here anymore at all?


I haven't seen him since a mysterious note about not believing what BO$$ might say to me in a pm.......  hhhmmm, might better get the search party up........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> iv dropped in a few times and you aint hold me hey.  Hurt my emotions.  Im kinda sensitive ya know
> 
> Hey Mrs 22


Sorry I hurt your emotions sweety. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Seriously, does mud not show up in here anymore at all?


Mug been MIA for a while now. Hurts my emotions and things of that nature.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2017)

Think I'll call.mud.  make sure he's ok and such


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry I hurt your emotions sweety.
> 
> Mug been MIA for a while now. Hurts my emotions and things of that nature.



Mug?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mug?


for once it wasn't me to point it out!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

Keebs said:


> for once it wasn't me to point it out!!




I didn know whether to  Mug? or Mud? for the 401 post.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2017)

I mean MUD.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2017)

Good ol smoked turkey sammie wiff a ton of mayo, cracked peppa and salt on soft white bread. BBQ chips long gone.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2017)

who this Mug feller?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good ol smoked turkey sammie wiff a ton of mayo, cracked peppa and salt on soft white bread. BBQ chips long gone.



A'ight, you done made me hawngry.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn know whether to  Mug? or Mud? for the 401 post.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good ol smoked turkey sammie wiff a ton of mayo, cracked peppa and salt on soft white bread. BBQ chips long gone.


You always eat your chips before lunch!


Da Possum said:


> who this Mug feller?


He's new, you ain't welcomed him yet?


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, you done made me hawngry.


Zipper peas, mashed taters & gravy and ribs..............


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Meeee too!
> 
> yeah, yeah, yeah, truth hurts, huh?   No worries, I still lubs ya!
> 
> I haven't seen him since a mysterious note about not believing what BO$$ might say to me in a pm.......  hhhmmm, might better get the search party up........



You brought up the Bacon didn't you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> You brought up the Bacon didn't you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

Left ova hamburgers from Sunday evening. Jag and I loaded'em up, thick cut tater fries, dill pickle on da side.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2017)

I got to go count cows, before the storm hits.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> You brought up the Bacon didn't you?


ooooppppssssssssssss


mrs. hornet22 said:


>





KyDawg said:


> I got to go count cows, before the storm hits.


 put'em in da barn!!!!  Wait, never mind, they said it was gonna be a barn buster, best leave'em in the pasture..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

We need some rain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2017)

Home sweet home! Dayshift aint what its cracked up to be... To many big wheels around point at the hired hands and talking down to them... Aint worth the hassle!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> We need some rain.


 us too!


blood on the ground said:


> Home sweet home! Dayshift aint what its cracked up to be... To many big wheels around point at the hired hands and talking down to them... Aint worth the hassle!



 when I was a para-pro I told my teacher during a teacher work day, "Look how much we get done when the kids aren't here!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2017)

Afternoon bros !!  2motogo, then 1 off.. 


Cabbage n sausage fo suppa.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bros !!  2motogo, then 1 off..
> 
> 
> Cabbage n sausage fo suppa.


 Keep'em skrait, BigN, I'm outta heah!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Keep'em skrait, BigN, I'm outta heah!





Will do my love !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Howdy Quackbro. We're gonna grill some cheekun thighs, a small pork tenderloin and some squarsh.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Quackbro. We're gonna grill some cheekun thighs, a small pork tenderloin and some squarsh.



Afternoon Moonbro, hope your daughter continues to heal and improve daily !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2017)

howdy quack, moon, and chief

sorry I missed BoomBoom, he doesn't come round much sort of like mud

when does it cool down?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks Quack. Not soon enough GW!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2017)

Later bros, gotta go . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2017)

Later Quack.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2017)

Just beat the storm back home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2017)

Bo$$ did you find all your cows?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes I did, but one was deader than a hammer. Left behind bout a 2 day old calf. Got it relocated to a pen, where it will have to be bottled fed.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dang Bo$$!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

Evenin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Yes I did, but one was deader than a hammer. Left behind bout a 2 day old calf. Got it relocated to a pen, where it will have to be bottled fed.



I ought to come get that calf and raise it up, BO$$. Sorry bout the heffer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2017)

Sorry about the heifer Bo$$.   Bottle feeding one is time intensive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry about the heifer Bo$$.   Bottle feeding one is time intensive.



I wondered why it kept tryin to spell correct heffer for me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I wondered why it kept tryin to spell correct heffer for me.



one is for cows the other is for dates we would rather forget.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2017)

We have had a mean butt yeller jacket attacking us for days. H22 flapped himself in the face trying to kill it. The sound actually went flap with the fly swater. .then H22 won that fight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> one is for cows the other is for dates we would rather forget.



Chubby gals = mo to lub on. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> We have had a mean butt yeller jacket attacking us for days. H22 flapped himself in the face trying to kill it. The sound actually went flap with the fly swater. .then H22 won that fight.



Ouch


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2017)

If you own cows you gonna lose some along the way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2017)

so true Bo$$

morning all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> what you got planned for our birfday girl???


 Not much today I have to work 12 Hrs on night shift.............Took her out for a steak dinner sat. night


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Morning GW,RB and Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 23, 2017)

Morning Moonpie and the  other smart folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2017)

morning fuzzy and moon

I am out of here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I ought to come get that calf and raise it up, BO$$. Sorry bout the heffer.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry about the heifer Bo$$.   Bottle feeding one is time intensive.





Jeff C. said:


> I wondered why it kept tryin to spell correct heffer for me.





gobbleinwoods said:


> one is for cows the other is for dates we would rather forget.






Jeff C. said:


> Chubby gals = mo to lub on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch




Hey, I remember having a couple of those of which you speak but I kinda also remember something about cushion and pushing....eeerrr but I wouldn't know anything about that part.  



Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Gobblin, Rutt, Moon, Fuzzy and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  Boss, I surely hate that you lost one of your cows too but hopefully her calf will survive and help to minimize your loss.

Coffee does sound like a good plan right now since I slept an extra hour or two this morning.

I spent most of yesterday working on getting my 2016 Income Tax information together.  Gosh, I didn't realize that I had so many flights and rental vehicles involved etc.  I still have a lot more details to get together before my return is actually filed.   Oh, did I mention that I am a bad procrastinator on stuff like this.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2017)

Morning folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2017)

Mornin folks. 

Got to take MizT's car in and let them replace the passenger side airbag this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Morning EE,Blood and Chief.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We have had a mean butt yeller jacket attacking us for days. H22 flapped himself in the face trying to kill it. The sound actually went flap with the fly swater. .then H22 won that fight.




Yellow Jackets gonna slap the dwags in the face again this year . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Yes I did, but one was deader than a hammer. Left behind bout a 2 day old calf. Got it relocated to a pen, where it will have to be bottled fed.


 dang!


KyDawg said:


> If you own cows you gonna lose some along the way.


Yep, my Papa always had cows and I normally had at least one if not 2 I had to bottle feed, 'cept we had buckets that had nipples on them, and let me tell you, them little suckers could butt that bucket & bruise my legs UP while I was holding it!
Goot Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2017)

31 years today + 3 we lived together = 34 total.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> 31 years today + 3 we lived together = 34 total.





Congrats brother, give MzT a pinch for me, she'll know what it means . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> 31 years today + 3 we lived together = 34 total.


 Congrats!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats brother, give MzT a pinch for me, she'll know what it means . .


that's what *I* was gonna tell him to do!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> 31 years today + 3 we lived together = 34 total.



Congrats! 


Mornin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> 31 years today + 3 we lived together = 34 total.





Congratulations to both of you. That`s a most exceptional accomplishment.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2017)

Good day all . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you all, we appreciate it.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 23, 2017)

Happy Anniversary Chief and to your Mrs.
Hope you see many more years together!

Good morning my beautiful peeples!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2017)

Congrats to yall Chief. Great accomplishment.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2017)

Got to go walk on the treadmill today. I will prolly look like George Jetson walking Astro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2017)

Its hot tadeff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2017)

It's only 2:15.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's only 2:15.



2:26 now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 23, 2017)

Grats jeph!!!!  My condolences to mrs t tho..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2017)

Man it b ded to deaf up in hera. 


Afternoon!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it b ded to deaf up in hera.
> 
> 
> Afternoon!!


 <---- making changes on rosters, getting schedules ready, ordering t-shirts............. 

 Later!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Evening Quack. Congrats Chief!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quack. Congrats Chief!




Praying that daughter is improving daily !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> <---- making changes on rosters, getting schedules ready, ordering t-shirts.............
> 
> Later!



Why are you changings the roosters. Are they getting mean and nipping you around your feet an ankles?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2017)

Moon, I hope things are going well with your Daughter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2017)

afternoon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Howdy B0$$ and GW. Thanks everyone.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2017)

Good evening everyone.

Chief, Congrats to you and Ms T for such a wonderful accomplishment too !!!!!!


I also hope that any of you that reads this post will also check this link and read my comments that I posted tonight. I just needed to get that off of my chest and tell the world.  

Make sure to read post # 16.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=903971


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice post EE! 

Evening kids...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2017)

Evening folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2017)

morning all

didn't buy so I didn't win but I've got enough cabbage to still offer coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Morning GW. One day closer to Friday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2017)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Moon, and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers out there this morning  Thanks for the coffee to help me get awake most every day.  

I just heard that ONLY ONE TICKET won that big Lottery prize.  It was bought from a really small place about 20 miles north of Boston.  So far, I don't think that I have ever set foot in Massachusetts and I hope to keep it that way too.  I haven't played the lottery in quite a while now because the odds are more in my favor to get hit by a meteorite instead !!!!!!!   

ps:  Unfortunately, there are only 6 states that you are allowed to remain anonymous if you win the "jackpot" in those states.  Well Georgia is NOT one of them.  Even if I won it, I would not like every Tom, Dick, Harry, and every other idget in the world harassing me for a few coins.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2017)

I thought that I had seen it all BUT ya'll ain't seen nothing until you read this thread over in the Deer Hunting Forum.  I promise that it will liven up your day.   I think that I just wet my drawers after reading those replies!!!!!   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=904100


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Good morning EE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2017)

Mornin! Quick stop then its time to start bustin rocks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2017)

Back on nights Sunday


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and Chief. Just got out of an hour long meeting! Dang!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Back atcha Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Back atcha Keebs!


 Learn anything in the meeting?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 24, 2017)

I did, but will not repeat it in open forum!  Morning Quackbro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW. One day closer to Friday.



Aint THAT the truff! 

Mornin. Here I sit alone. Sometimes I wonder why I come to this office. 
And I was late. Chicken gut/parts is parts truck had a wreak. Traffic backed up. I think people thought it was human remains scattered all ova the road. What a mess.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2017)

Morning bros !!  My buttocks b draggin the ground.  Gonna try and stay up all day...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2017)

Reckon I'll go take a break.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. That's not gonna smell so good after baking in the sun today! You may want to take another route to work tomorrow!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. That's not gonna smell so good after baking in the sun today! You may want to take another route to work tomorrow!



Xactly what I was thinkin.  Happened once before and I smelled it for weeks. Greasiest road I eva drove on.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I did, but will not repeat it in open forum!  Morning Quackbro.


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint THAT the truff!
> 
> Mornin. Here I sit alone. Sometimes I wonder why I come to this office.
> And I was late. Chicken gut/parts is parts truck had a wreak. Traffic backed up. I think people thought it was human remains scattered all ova the road. What a mess.


Me too!!  But I have a major project to work on, so maybe the phones & walk in traffic won't hinder me too much!
I need the pukin emoji for the chicken gut wreck............. used to have those pass the bus in the afternoons, kids were pulling shirts up over their noses in a flash!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bros !!  My buttocks b draggin the ground.  Gonna try and stay up all day...


 good luck!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey y'all, drive by. Been a busy bee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2017)

On top of it being The Redhead`s birthday, it`s been an interesting morning around the house.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=904180


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> On top of it being The Redhead`s birthday, it`s been an interesting morning around the house.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=904180



Tell the purdy lady Happy birthday from us! 


I saw the thread.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 24, 2017)

I saw the pics Nic. That's a big un. Please tell the redhead happy birthday from Mz. R and myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> On top of it being The Redhead`s birthday, it`s been an interesting morning around the house.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=904180




Happy Birthday to that pretty redhead.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2017)

Nic been playin wiff snakes again.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all, drive by. Been a busy bee.


 slow down, it's too hot for all that!


Nicodemus said:


> On top of it being The Redhead`s birthday, it`s been an interesting morning around the house.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=904180


 I saw that............. ain't no way..............

I left word for her on FB, I should have tagged you because I left a word for you too!
Fixed it! heehee


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2017)

Happy Birthday to the Redhead Nic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2017)

Still say Nic Baker is the luckiest man I know, OR maybe it's skill ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 24, 2017)

You should be uncomfortable with that horse shoe you are sporting too!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You should be uncomfortable with that horse shoe you are sporting too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2017)

afternoon it is and I left early today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You should be uncomfortable with that horse shoe you are sporting too!




Me ???  Whata 'bout YOU !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2017)

I think Nic must have had two Tbs of vinegar before dealing with the canebrake.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2017)

keebsisusuallygonebythetimeIgethome but 

hi sweetie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still say Nic Baker is the luckiest man I know, OR maybe it's skill ???





A little bit of both, but not enough of either.  


Thanks ya`ll, I relayed the kind words to her.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebsisusuallygonebythetimeIgethome but
> 
> hi sweetie.


By myself and phone & people coming in left & right!
You have a good night, darlin'!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Gonna fry up some cheekun tenders in the classic and make a fried cheekun salad. Evening GW and Quackbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2017)

sound good moon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Gonna fry up some cheekun tenders in the classic and make a fried cheekun salad. Evening GW and Quackbro.



That's what we had last night. Philly steak sammies here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2017)

Evenin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2017)

Stayed up all day and cooked a buffet tonight. Flounder,skrimps,fried pork steaks, home fries, grilled 2 kinds of sausage, New York skrips, mushrooms . . 

Woulda been a lot easier if I went to work . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2017)

morning all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2017)

Morning GW. Coffee is hitting the spot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2017)

Mornin Gobblein, Moon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Moonbro, and to all of you Drivelers that are still sound asleep this morning.

I feel like I need about 4 more hours of sleep but that is not possible unfortunately.  I woke up so many times during the night as I kept worrying about lots of close friends that are right in the devastation zone of this huge Hurricane about to hit Texas head-on.  

Gobblin, I need maybe a triple dose of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to keep me wide awake throughout the day today.  

Moon, I am still sending Prayers for your Daughter's continued improvement and for all of your family members as well.   

I hope that all of you enjoy your FRIDAY !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2017)

Mornin EE, have a good day and get that knee repaired soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2017)

morning Chief and EE

know the feeling EE as I just heard from a close friend who guides in Texas.  He has been guiding near SanAntonio for the last few days and hasn't been able to get to BaffinBay to pull his boat.  Yep he is a Capt. too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2017)

Stupid internet sure is slow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2017)

Morning EE and Chief. Thank you EE. Praying that all in the path can come through it and be ok.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2017)

Good Morning Chief.  I am hoping to finally finish a project today that has been holding me up from having the surgery.  So I hope by early next week to meet back with my doctors and be able to schedule the surgery.  They have actually been waiting on me to make that decision for the past month now.  I didn't have a clue that it was going to take this long but hopefully I can get things finished up by this weekend.

Gobblin, I hear what you are saying.  I have lots of friends in Texas that are right in the cross-hairs of this monster Hurricane.  I believe that their places and livelihoods will most likely be completely destroyed too.  I know back in 2010, Teresa and I were trapped in San Antonio as "tropical storm" Hermine hit.  I still have photos and videos of that storm at it hit our hotel.  We didn't even know about this storm until it was too late.  We ended up being trapped in it for a few days and ultimately with no electricity, no food except our snacks, no gasoline available etc as everything in the area was flooded.  It was still a nightmare a few days later as I tried to find  any available gasoline and then be able to get around flooded streets enough to get back on I-10 to drive back to Houston.  Thankfully, we had plenty of snacks etc and bottled water to last us during that time.  Even with it being a tropical storm, there was major damages everywhere .  

Even since then, there have been other hurricanes that hit the Houston area and I saw the absolute destruction  results could still be seen very easily for years and was still visible even last year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2017)

Sure does feel nice out this Mornin.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2017)

Mornin!  Gotta go on a hunt for some missing registration cards!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


 Hey Sista!

 Cards located!! Athletic Director had them on his desk, but they had some "waiting list" cards on top of them......... smh.........men!


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 25, 2017)

Mernin everybody!

....where'd y'all go?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2017)

Good morning 



Keebs said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> Cards located!! Athletic Director had them on his desk, but they had some "waiting list" cards on top of them......... smh.........men!



Hater


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2017)

Morning Keebs,Mrs. H , Glue Bunny and Boom Boom.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2017)

Howdy moon


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> Hater


oh hush!


glue bunny said:


> Mernin everybody!
> 
> ....where'd y'all go?


had to make some booklets for said A.D., at least I learned how to do something new this morning!  How you doing?


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs,Mrs. H , Glue Bunny and Boom Boom.


Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2017)

Late lunch, Asian style stir fry ova rice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2017)

Folks that made offer on my house are dead serious about it, even though there's a contingency on them selling theirs and mine is still on the open market. They wanted to go ahead and have a home inspection on it today. Inspector will be here shortly.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2017)

That's good news Chief!!Hope it all works out for you!'


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2017)

That's good news Jeff! 

This has been one LONG day. Bout to start the freakin weekend!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2017)

You got that right Mrs. H! About 45 mo minutes!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2017)

Evening kids... Been a long week


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Folks that made offer on my house are dead serious about it, even though there's a contingency on them selling theirs and mine is still on the open market. They wanted to go ahead and have a home inspection on it today. Inspector will be here shortly.


Alrighty!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's good news Jeff!
> 
> This has been one LONG day. Bout to start the freakin weekend!


I.am.ready.!!!  Gotta get monster, get home, fix the pool hose and get to my weekend!


Moonpie1 said:


> You got that right Mrs. H! About 45 mo minutes!


same here! we need that clock watching smiley back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2017)

Afternoon bros !!  60 mo hours . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2017)

Home and weekend started.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 25, 2017)

Weekend started here too.................


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 25, 2017)

Evening GW,Quackbro, Mrs. H, Bloodbro and not for long Keebs. Headed south tomorrow to Oak Park for a day trip to check on Mz. R's dad. We will be in Nics old stompin grounds.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 25, 2017)

70 degrees and breezy...............perfect sit outside at a bar weather...


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 25, 2017)

Moonpie ain't talked to me since I offered to retire at his house...SMH


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 25, 2017)

I'd weigh 400 lbs though.................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2017)

H22 home. Back in the day, he'd be gone for months.  Did send a ton of trucks headed toward Texas today. We fixin to float in da pool pool and have a BLD.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 home. Back in the day, he'd be gone for months.  Did send a ton of trucks headed toward Texas today. We fixin to float in da pool pool and have a BLD.





Yep, I`d be packing my bags, and dreading it. I loved the actual work, but I do not miss it the least little bit anymore.

I`m glad those days are in the past.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, I`d be packing my bags, and dreading it. I loved the actual work, but I do not miss it the least little bit anymore.
> 
> I`m glad those days are in the past.



Yep. No food, no nothing. Just getting power back on. It's aweful. Thank goodness he doesn't have to do that anymore.  He just makes sure those trucks are fully stocked. Don't miss those lineman days. I like him HOME.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2017)

Well, home buyers, inspector, their realtor, and homebuyers sister just left. They had a social party here. 

Right before they left they got a text from a potential buyer on their house and they put a contract on his house for their asking price. My house is just about sold.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2017)

He is glued to that weather channel.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, home buyers, inspector, their realtor, and homebuyers sister just left. They had a social party here.
> 
> Right before they left they got a text from a potential buyer on their house and they put a contract on his house for their asking price. My house is just about sold.



Awesome sauce.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. No food, no nothing. Just getting power back on. It's aweful. Thank goodness he doesn't have to do that anymore.  He just makes sure those trucks are fully stocked. Don't miss those lineman days. I like him HOME.





The Redhead never said anything or let me know, until after I retired, just how scared she was every time I walked out that door, and that while I was out working, how much she dreaded answering the phone when it rang. If I had known that, I would have found another line of work. No Lady should have to go through that kind of worry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead never said anything or let me know, until after I retired, just how scared she was every time I walked out that door, and that while I was out working, how much she dreaded answering the phone when it rang. If I had known that, I would have found another line of work. No Lady should have to go through that kind of worry.



Tell her, I know the feeling.  I  have traveled miles to take H22 clothes and food. Us wives would take turns.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2017)

He would look like he was on drugs he was so exhausted.  Sad sight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He would look like he was on drugs he was so exhausted.  Sad sight.





138 hours one week working in North Carolina-Virginia after Hurricane Fran in 96. Less than 20 hours sleep for that entire week. We really were walking zombies.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2017)

He said they sent out 40 crews from our area today to stage.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2017)

Quiet in here tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2017)

morning on a Saturday


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2017)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Wycliff and to all of the tired and sleepy Drivelers out there today.

I have been watching the weather channel for a while now and it looks like this Hurricane has dang near made a direct hit in the area of a couple of close friend's property.  It is tough to see such destruction caused by such heavy rains and high winds as it happens.  Because Texas is so flat, there is absolutely nowhere for these heavy rains to go so they will continue to inundate Texas for a long time.  The sad thing is that it appears that "Harvey" is just getting started too because it might wipe out a large portion of Texas before it decides to leave and head elsewhere.  

Gobblin, I will gladly partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning too. 

I stopped by about 90 minutes ago and all I heard was crickets chirping in here.  In the meantime, I have read a boat-load of various threads........some good ones, some bad ones, and one that just made me hurt like crazy when I saw Jim's big toenail just about ripped off !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 26, 2017)

Morning GW,EE and Chief. Getting a late start today. The coffee will help the process GW. EE , hopeyour friends can get through Harvey without too much damage. We will continue to send prayers their way. Sounding good Chief!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, home buyers, inspector, their realtor, and homebuyers sister just left. They had a social party here.
> 
> Right before they left they got a text from a potential buyer on their house and they put a contract on his house for their asking price. My house is just about sold.




Hope it works out for ya brother, I'd hate to pay your labor bill . 




Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead never said anything or let me know, until after I retired, just how scared she was every time I walked out that door, and that while I was out working, how much she dreaded answering the phone when it rang. If I had known that, I would have found another line of work. No Lady should have to go through that kind of worry.




My job's nowhere near as dangerous as yours, but we've had 2 fatalities this year.  Dawn laid the law down the other day about all the OT I've been working, sumpin fixing to change . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2017)

My bad, good morning bros !!!


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 26, 2017)

Mernin moon and quack and the rest of the driveler nation!


----------



## cramer (Aug 26, 2017)

Morning G Bunny, Moon, Quack


----------



## cramer (Aug 26, 2017)

thanks for the coffee G


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2017)

Mornin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2017)

Sounds like it's gonna be a noisy day at the Cafe356. My good neighbor is building a pool. Glad we aint having a party. Just the neice and great nephews. We'll just turn the music up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope it works out for ya brother, I'd hate to pay your labor bill .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin bro, as a matter of fact I've got to call him today. He wants to cut a pecan limb off that hangs over my roof. I told him yesterday if he pays for the rental of a 40' lift I'd do the labor. Otherwise, I'm not paying for it. Seemed like a good deal to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh yeah, he asked for my 2 cast iron and hardwood park benches on my front porch. I just refinished them last Fall and they are like brand new. Halve always been under a roof.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Goin hang out @ cuz's today with CAITLIN n Lil Everett by the pool. Ribs, cone on the cob, and whatever else we cookin. MizT is makin some kind of dessert in the kitchen now. 

Just talked to home buyer and he agreed that he'd renting the 40' lift. He also said, "let's just wait til I get moved in and we'll do it one weekend".


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2017)

First letter from Parris Island came in the mail.


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> First letter from Parris Island came in the mail.



Awesome!!

It was many years after leaving that I realized how sad my father was when I left. He followed the van\bus from Conway SC, half way to Columbia. 

I thought back then he was just wasting time and he didn't have anything else to do. I now realize he was hoping that bus would've 
pulled over and that I would've gotten off. 

Send the boys some womenz panties, sprayed with perfume and some cookies. He will really enjoy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> It was many years after leaving that I realized how sad my father was when I left. He followed the van\bus from Conway SC, half way to Columbia.
> 
> ...



 Im going to do that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> It was many years after leaving that I realized how sad my father was when I left. He followed the van\bus from Conway SC, half way to Columbia.
> 
> ...










blood on the ground said:


> Im going to do that!




Send him a pair of mine . . 


Afternoon bros, 'bout that time.


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send him a pair of mine . .





:Cheers:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send him a pair of mine . .
> 
> 
> Afternoon bros, 'bout that time.



wash the brown stain out first.


----------



## cramer (Aug 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send him a pair of mine . .
> 
> 
> Granny panties- nobody wants dem


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2017)

morning all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Morning GW and 2 D.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2017)

hey moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Headed to the lake this morning. Wish me luck. TTTL.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2017)

moon you don't need luck when fishing

the fish do!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Moonbro, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  



Folks, there is NEVER a dull moment here in the Driveler thread !!!

Post # 576 -- I read this post above about Jakob's first letter being sent home and thought what a great thing this was for Blood and his family.....and for the rest of us friends as well.  

Post # 577 -- As I read what Patriot44 posted, I started laughing like crazy and thought what a wonderful world that we live in as he added a funny twist for sure.

Post # 578 -- I read Blood's comment and knew that he was telling the truth about the panties, perfume and cookies!!!!!   

Post # 579 -- As I read the comments from Quack, I dang near got choked on a Lance cracker while laughing.  Only Quack would say such a thing !!!!!  

Post # 581 -- Well, we all know that Gobblin has a "way with words" and when I read his comment about "washing out the brown stains".......it caused me I to laugh so hard that I bumped my half-filled bottle of Dasani water and knock it off the side of my computer desk and on the floor.  It is nothing like performing a "Bounty Towel" commercial this early in the morning.  

I just can't help but LOVE all of my Crazy GON friends !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2017)

morning EE


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2017)

Gobblin, I forgot to say thanks for the coffee earlier too.

Good Morning Chief, and Cramer as I see he just walked in the door too.

Chief, congrats on the contract on you house too.  Maybe you can slow down somewhat soon with only one residence to care for.  

Hope ya'll have a good day.


----------



## cramer (Aug 27, 2017)

Morning Chief - we mighta missed everyone.
Moon is alleviating the over population of fish concerns at the lake right about now
EE is on his 4th cup of coffee and Gobblin has come and gone

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I forgot to say thanks for the coffee earlier too.
> 
> Good Morning Chief, and Cramer as I see he just walked in the door too.
> 
> ...



Mornin EE, thanks. One les lawn to keep up with, but I've got a lot to do when I get up to that house. Have a good day yourself MIKE.



cramer said:


> Morning Chief - we mighta missed everyone.
> Moon is alleviating the over population of fish concerns at the lake right about now
> EE is on his 4th cup of coffee and Gobblin has come and gone
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G



Mornin Cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2017)

cramer, I was fixing b'fast and another pot of coffee so we don't run out.

morning Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2017)

Mornin gobblein. I gotta roll to Memphis after lunch today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein. I gotta roll to Memphis after lunch today.



taking the southern route again this time?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2017)

I-20 to I-22


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2017)

Good moanin/night bros, I gotz to crash.

Safe travels Chiefkneebro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good moanin/night bros, I gotz to crash.
> 
> Safe travels Chiefkneebro !!



Appreciate it brother, sleep well.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2017)

weat coast mornin quacckie. gonna get going early today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2017)

and its still dark outside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> and its still dark outside.



Still haven't got all the sunscreen out of my eyes from the Great American eclipse.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2017)

Morning kids


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2017)

Weekend mornin Hello!  Takin it easy & reading back, ya'll are too much!
Chief, hope you have safe travels!  Miss you already!
Blood, please keep us updated on your care package!


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein. I gotta roll to Memphis after lunch today.



There is a Mexican deli in Germantown called Las Tortugas that if you get the chance, you have to go. The owner is a TRIP! Older Mexican guy with a larger than life attitude and BIGLY Trump supporter. 

The sammiches are out of this world too. 

https://www.delimexicana.com/

The other place is a BBQ joint called the Commissary. Fanger liken good, but I would go to Las Tortugas first.

Be safe and have fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> There is a Mexican deli in Germantown called Las Tortugas that if you get the chance, you have to go. The owner is a TRIP! Older Mexican guy with a larger than life attitude and BIGLY Trump supporter.
> 
> The sammiches are out of this world too.
> 
> ...



Appreciate it 44, I actually used to live in Germantown years ago when it was still just big ol horse farms and pastures/country side. It was years before I ever went back after the growth and I couldn't even tell where I was anymore. 

We're going to be downtown, so we'll probably just find something close there. One of my crews guys actually lives there also. Seems like I've heard of the Commissary.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2017)

Afternoon bros !!  36hrs to go !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2017)

make it a good night quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> make it a good night quack




Plant's running but my operation is down.  Movie night !!


Good eve all !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Evening folks. Sounds like everyone enjoyed their Sunday. We had a really good day on the lake today. It was 69 degrees this morning and felt great! The wind got up pretty good at times, but it seemed to fire up the bite. Caught quite a few filleting sized catfish today along with the squealers. Will try and get a picture posted up when I get the boat unloaded.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2017)

*Good day at the lake.*

Even changed coolers so Blood wouldn't accuse me of reposting the same pics!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2017)

Evening. congrats on the house Chief

Blood I know you were tickled pink to get that letter

Nice mess Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Howdy Wy. You back on nights? I think Blood goes back tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy. You back on nights? I think Blood goes back tonight.



Yes sir, for 2 nights


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2017)

Shmoked cheekun


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2017)

hey Wy and blood

I need coffee too and my work mailbox was blown up overnight grrrrrrr.   So I am going big this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Morning GW,Wy and Blood.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 28, 2017)

Good morning everyone


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 28, 2017)

Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Moon, and to the rest of the sleepy Driveler Nation.

I watched the weather channel most of the weekend and saw several devastated places and neighborhoods that I am very familiar with in and around the Houston area.  Yesterday, I was finally able to talk with a close friend around lunchtime there in the Houston area that thankfully still had electricity (most have underground electricity lines) and cellphone service.   Angela told me that at her house, it had rained 20 inches within 12 hours Saturday night.  They had already tried to drain all of the water out of their pool back a few days earlier before this massive wave of rain hit the Pasadena/La Porte area on the east side of Houston but Saturday night it had filled and was overflowing yesterday morning.  She said that her house is on more of a hill and is one of the highest elevations on her entire street.  Of course, all of the streets are flooded so no one can travel anywhere.  Lots of houses down the street from hers has completely flooded the ground floors and some up to 4, 5 and 6 feet deep in their homes.  It is tough enough to lose your home but most of these people also are losing their vehicles as well because of the flood-water depths of up to 10-20 feet in lots of places as well. Things are not going to be back to any sense of "normal" for several years unfortunately.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2017)

Mornin boys! It feel rather nice outside this mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Moon, and to the rest of the sleepy Driveler Nation.
> 
> I watched the weather channel most of the weekend and saw several devastated places and neighborhoods that I am very familiar with in and around the Houston area.  Yesterday, I was finally able to talk with a close friend around lunchtime there in the Houston area that thankfully still had electricity (most have underground electricity lines) and cellphone service.   Angela told me that at her house, it had rained 20 inches within 12 hours Saturday night.  They had already tried to drain all of the water out of their pool back a few days earlier before this massive wave of rain hit the Pasadena/La Porte area on the east side of Houston but Saturday night it had filled and was overflowing yesterday morning.  She said that her house is on more of a hill and is one of the highest elevations on her entire street.  Of course, all of the streets are flooded so no one can travel anywhere.  Lots of houses down the street from hers has completely flooded the ground floors and some up to 4, 5 and 6 feet deep in their homes.  It is tough enough to lose your home but most of these people also are losing their vehicles as well because of the flood-water depths of up to 10-20 feet in lots of places as well. Things are not going to be back to any sense of "normal" for several years unfortunately.




And alot more rain to come. 




blood on the ground said:


> Mornin boys! It feel rather nice outside this mornin!




Made me wanna paw the ground !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2017)

My bad again, good morning my beautiful kneebros !!! 


Hope to shoot some dubs Saturday !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2017)

Mornin from Memphis folks....hollar later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bad again, good morning my beautiful kneebros !!!
> 
> 
> Hope to shoot some dubs Saturday !!



Still waiting on you to invite me to that hot field


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2017)

The dogs are happy with the weather also...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2017)

About to hit the sack... Back on 7 ta 7 for the rest of the week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Still waiting on you to invite me to that hot field




I don't hunt first season here, I wait til 2nd-3rd season, but I'll hook ya up !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't hunt first season here, I wait til 2nd-3rd season, but I'll hook ya up !!



LOL ... Im just going on with ya!!! I have always thought it would be cool to hunt the latter dates!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL ... Im just going on with ya!!! I have always thought it would be cool to hunt the latter dates!




A lot cooler, and lots of migratory birds !!  Save a day or two of vacation during week days.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2017)

I really don't have much motivation this morning


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't hunt first season here, I wait til 2nd-3rd season, but I'll hook ya up !!





blood on the ground said:


> LOL ... Im just going on with ya!!! I have always thought it would be cool to hunt the latter dates!





Hooked On Quack said:


> A lot cooler, and lots of migratory birds !!  Save a day or two of vacation during week days.


Best dove hunt I ever went on was a January hunt!!.........Only dove hunt I ever went on  that I didn't sweat to death!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2017)

Mornin! 

3 day work week, then off 5. Going to the beach to check on Irma. We should get an award for the amount of tropical storms and hurricanes we've been through while vacationing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2017)

I aint complaining. My heart breaks for Texas.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 28, 2017)

Hankus said:


> I really don't have much motivation this morning



you ain't got no cold beers in the fridge ???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2017)

Hankus said:


> I really don't have much motivation this morning


 and just where have you been hiding??


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 3 day work week, then off 5. Going to the beach to check on Irma. We should get an award for the amount of tropical storms and hurricanes we've been through while vacationing.


 I got a 3 day weekend coming up!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint complaining. My heart breaks for Texas.


 mine too, it's baaaaad down there!


Nugefan said:


> you ain't got no cold beers in the fridge ???


 look who you askin, brother!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, RB,Blood,Hankus,Chief,Nuge,Mrs. H and Keebs. Loving this cooler weather this AM!


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> and just where have you been hiding??
> 
> I got a 3 day weekend coming up!
> 
> ...



I sifered that could be the only reason was he was outta beer ...poor fella ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2017)

Georgia game gonna be on ESPN Saturday night. We'll be able to watch it at the beach.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, RB,Blood,Hankus,Chief,Nuge,Mrs. H and Keebs._* Loving this cooler weather this AM*_!


 Ditto that!


Nugefan said:


> I sifered that could be the only reason was he was outta beer ...poor fella ....


bwess his heart!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Georgia game gonna be on ESPN Saturday night. We'll be able to watch it at the beach.


 Go Falco............. ooppss, DAWGS!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2017)

where'd ery body go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2017)

Afternoon folks, got a little break for a minit.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Howdy Chief. Quick drive by.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2017)

Afternoon youngins down in The State. Hope yall are having a great Monday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2017)

Howdy Moon, BO$$.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2017)

Whasupppppppppp ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2017)

Home from the work pit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home from the work pit.





Headed in . .


----------



## elfiii (Aug 28, 2017)

Did y'all know Quack was posting in the Political forum today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Did y'all know Quack was posting in the Political forum today?



thought I felt the Earth quiver and shake a little


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 28, 2017)

Afternoon folks


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Did y'all know Quack was posting in the Political forum today?



This I have to go look at.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Did y'all know Quack was posting in the Political forum today?



He breaks the chain and runs off every now and then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2017)

Time to get r done.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2017)

Live ...from the plastico cumpknee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2017)

morning all the coffee is brewed and ready


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2017)

Good morning, think I have a couple of days off. Start days on Friday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Wycliff, and Blood (he must be working really hard all night and haven't had time to come up for air) and to all of you sleepy Drivelers.

I've been reading back and catching up on things while watching television and also seeing the complete devastation to my Texas friends.  It is really tough to see so many areas that I recognize and have close friends that have lived in these areas for many years.  It is so difficult for my mind to actually see the total destruction in these places and actually believe that it could have ever been possible as I saw it several months ago and everything was so peaceful and nice.   I honestly believe that this Hurricane will ultimately be the absolute worse Natural Disaster that the USA has ever experienced.   For the State of Texas and their residents, sadly, I don't believe things will be back to any normal level for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2017)

Porch sittin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Morning everyone. Running behind today! Sure is a good feeling morning to be porch sitting Blood! Or fishing!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2017)

Morning bros !!  Juan mo night !!!  Sure hope this cool weather hangs around til opening day !!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2017)

There just ain't enuff coffee.....and then I over did it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> you ain't got no cold beers in the fridge ???



They frown on my drinking during class


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2017)

Keebs said:


> and just where have you been hiding??
> 
> I got a 3 day weekend coming up!
> 
> ...



Books


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2017)

Hankus said:


> There just ain't enuff coffee.....and then I over did it


 some thangs neber change, huh?


Hooked On Quack said:


>


sweet dreams BigN! 


Hankus said:


> Books


 good for you, glad you're still at it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2017)

Check yard cam number 2 just now... 101 pics of coons eating peanut butter... Not one deer pic!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Check yard cam number 2 just now... 101 pics of coons eating peanut butter... Not one deer pic!


did you leave a spoon out there for them to use?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2017)

Late mornin/noon


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 29, 2017)

Hankus said:


> They frown on my drinking during class



I see , there is always afta class ....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Late mornin/noon





Nugefan said:


> I see , there is always afta class ....


 I like the way you think!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2017)

Howdy folks!

I've got a confirmed closing date on my house-Sept 29th in the afternoon. 

Got 3 1/2 hours of sleep this morning, trying to stay awake with nuttin to do for about 3 more hours when we start rehearsals. Show won't be over til 10:00 pm with an hour tear down.
Struggling to stay awake, might have to go find a hidin place/ suite with a couch.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Great news on the house Chief! Now find you a place for
 power nap.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I've got a confirmed closing date on my house-Sept 29th in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


 whoooo--hooooo!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2017)

Afternoon brogrows !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brogrows !!!


 Hey you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2017)

after work post.

Chief, good news

quackbro, 12 hrs aint a biggie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> after work post.
> 
> Chief, good news
> 
> quackbro, 12 hrs aint a biggie





12hrs ain't but halfa day, anybody can work halfa day !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2017)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2017)

Top of the mernin lads


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. It's humpday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. It's humpday!



Mornin bro.. Lots going on here at the factory


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

You getting any help out of Drunkbro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2017)

morning blood and moon

I am getting help opening my eyes from mr. caffeine


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Caffeine surely helps GW! And morning to you also.


----------



## redeli (Aug 30, 2017)

Moon gw caught a pile of catfish at Sinclair this past weekend


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2017)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moon, Gobblin, redeli, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I am a little late this morning as I have read back a little to see just who did what to whom !!!!  It was really BORING instead.  Apparently, there was not much diddling at all since yesterday afternoon !!!  I'm thinking that it must have something to do with the upcoming deer season because there are lots of people that seem to be a "funk" of sorts.  

Now I need a cup or 3 or 4 this morning just to get my eyes fully open and my rear in gear.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Morning Redeli and EE. They are calling for some rain here today at 31220. We caught a good mess there too Redeli.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 30, 2017)

Mornin' folks. 

Moon hope your daughter is still doing well


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Morning DDG. Thank you man! Just wanted to remind everyone about BO$$'s sister and Paymaster. Send some prayers their way. BO$$'s sister was in a bad car wreck and David is having back surgery today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2017)

I forgot to tell you guys that my son was able to call me last night. He said that he finished first in one of the activities that they were competing in yesterday and the winner was awarded a call home. He caught me off-guard when he said that the food there was amazing and just like home cooking... Either he's telling the truth or I'm one horrible cook lol!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

I know you are proud of Jakob! Wondering about the food?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I know you are proud of Jakob! Wondering about the food?



He said it was amazing! I envisioned him eating MRE for four years


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning DDG. Thank you man! Just wanted to remind everyone about BO$$'s sister and Paymaster. Send some prayers their way. BO$$'s sister was in a bad car wreck and David is having back surgery today.


  


blood on the ground said:


> I forgot to tell you guys that my son was able to call me last night. He said that he finished first in one of the activities that they were competing in yesterday and the winner was awarded a call home. He caught me off-guard when he said that the food there was amazing and just like home cooking... Either he's telling the truth or I'm one horrible cook lol!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2017)

Excuse my manners............ MORNING YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Morning Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2017)

Morning brogowzz !!  Finished up my jail sentence, free til Sunday night !!! 


If I wasn't so tired, I'd love to be chunkin a top water bait in Tate/Champs pond.  This overcast would be perfect!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Sup Quackbro? What to do with your time?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Quackbro? What to do with your time?




Gonna try and take a lil nap, get up and work on my bird field.

Gonna shoot those grey ghost Saturday, rain, or shine !! 


Holla when you need some mo Moppin Sauce !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Will do!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2017)

Mornin! 

Headed to da beach wiff the fishin poles and beach cart. Hoping to catch some pompanos.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Back atcha. Hope the fish are biting and you have to put the cart in 4wd to haul em back! Safe travels!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Headed to da beach wiff the fishin poles and beach cart. Hoping to catch some pompanos.



Keep sassin Chris an he will take care of that popinnoes!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2017)

..Kidding mandy..  Hope yall have fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2017)

Mornin folks, gettin ready to head to the house. Got about an 8 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2017)

Waitin on them boys.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

You driving or riding Chief? Safe travels on the trip
home!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Headed to da beach wiff the fishin poles and beach cart. Hoping to catch some pompanos.


 Have fun!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks, gettin ready to head to the house. Got about an 8 1/2 hour drive.


 safe travels, Chief!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs.


 Mernin!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2017)

Hope you have much fun at the Beach mrs Hornet.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2017)

Morning to the rest of yall, that aint at the beach.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2017)

Gas fixing to get crazy.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2017)

Look what I sptted about a mile from home this morning down by the creek   couple of other pics on the photo forum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2017)

Daaaaaaaaaang, LMlabs done took a picture of Dawn . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Howdy BO$$, LML's and Quackbro. Cool pic Mike. Quack you do know that Dawn could read that!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Morning to the rest of yall, that aint at the beach.


ya didn't have to rub it in, Charlie!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang, LMlabs done took a picture of Dawn . .





Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy BO$$, LML's and Quackbro. Cool pic Mike. Quack you do know that Dawn could read that!


took a pic of the screen & texted it to her, but don't tell him, you know he don't read back!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Quacks gonna have knots all over his head!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang, LMlabs done took a picture of Dawn . .



It was sure nice knowin ya 


For some reason I'm hearin "POP KNOTS" a formin 

Dawn would mind postin pics of the aftermath


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2017)

and quack was going to take a nap.   he sure isn't thinking.   after Dawn pops him he might be out for a while.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2017)

Ain't got much of a heart, but my lil black baybay Susie has been diagnosed of cancer for the 3rd time, no surgery this time.  Dawns' been crying all day.  

I'm going to pick Susie up and put her in bed with Dawn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't got much of a heart, but my lil black baybay Susie has been diagnosed of cancer for the 3rd time, no surgery this time.  Dawns' been crying all day.
> 
> I'm going to pick Susie up and put her in bed with Dawn.



Hate to hear that Mil, but that's exactly what was happening to Maggie. I know how you feel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hate to hear that Mil, but that's exactly what was happening to Maggie. I know how you feel.




Brother, that's the only child we ever had.  


Stoopid dog won't let me pick her up !! 

She's got another soccer ball size tumor.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2017)

Hate that Mil... 

BLT for tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry to hear it Mil  

morning to all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Morning GW and Blood. So sorry to hear about Susie Mil. Our pets indeed become part of the family.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2017)

Got my hiny kicked two nights in a row! 

Happy thirzdy kids!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2017)

Im ready to go to the house


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im ready to go to the house



7-2-7 will do that to a man.

morning to you and moon


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2017)

Good Morning to you Blood, Gobblin, Moon, Ms. Glue Bunny (who just walked in the door) and to the rest of you tired and sleepy Drivelers.

I've been reading 459 posts since 4:30 AM today so I am up to date for at least the next 20 minutes, I guess !!!!

Dang Quack, I am sorry to hear about Susie.  I agree with Moon as our pets surely are like children in our lives.  I know first hand when they are in pain, so are we and we do our best to keep them healthy. 

My Thoughts and Prayers are being sent for Susie and for you and Ms. Dawn too.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 31, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Hey moon,Gw

Off to the doc for last minute updates and then to hospital for poking, prodding, interrogation about my last surgeries and such,  blood letting...and then the coveted prize...a hospital band around my wrist which will cause many questions and a repeated story of the ordeal I am about to go thru.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2017)

Mornin folks. 

Prayers for a successful surgery this time around and quick recovery glue bunny.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Morning EE,Glue Bunny and Chief. Continued prayers Glue Bunny and a positive outcome.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 31, 2017)

Well today is all the pre op procedures.  Actual surgery is next Thursday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother, that's the only child we ever had.
> 
> 
> Stoopid dog won't let me pick her up !!
> ...



Then I probably don't know how you feel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2017)

Mornin Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2017)

Was going to move a truck load or two of stuff up to ol home place today, but rain is hindering that plan somewhat. Might clear the deck and all potted plants at least.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 7-2-7 will do that to a man.
> 
> morning to you and moon



12s keep getting longer and longer


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2017)

Good morning everybody. Just a drive by!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2017)

Howdy Mudro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2017)

Going to let Jag stay home and help me move outdoor stuff today instead of go to work. It's all wet and stays outdoors anyway.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2017)

We finally got a shower yesterday at the house. Been over 3 weeks since a drop of rain. Beans died, grass dying. Maybe we'll get some more today. Looks like everybody north of me is getting wet. Been busy busy at work. Y'all be good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> We finally got a shower yesterday at the house. Been over 3 weeks since a drop of rain. Beans died, grass dying. Maybe we'll get some more today. Looks like everybody north of me is getting wet. Been busy busy at work. Y'all be good.



That sucks man. We were starting to get really dry here also. Hope y'all get some relief.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2017)

Mil thinkin about you brother  I know where you're at, all my kids have been the 4 legged kind and nothing hurts more then to know they're hurting.

Mike


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2017)

Morning, got called back in a day early


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2017)

Praying for ya'll Quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2017)

Can't seem to get much accomplished today. Between making important phone calls and having to leave voice mails, trying to keep Jag awake, neighbor's stopping by, light rain showers, etc., etc., etc., 

Just one of those days when I've too much on my plate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2017)

My internet is even slow, hindering my ability to make a quick driveby driveler rant.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2017)

Morning all, thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  Doc said she had 'bout a month to live.  Sure don't want Dawn to come home and find her dead. 

Bush hawged in the rain yesterday, it felt good, gotta finish up today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2017)

It be dead up in hera . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning all, thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  Doc said she had 'bout a month to live.  Sure don't want Dawn to come home and find her dead.
> 
> Bush hawged in the rain yesterday, it felt good, gotta finish up today.


 I am sooooo sorry!!!!!!!!  Give Dawn a hug from me, please, ya'll are in our thoughts & prayers, ain't nuttin like losing your furbaby!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2017)

Stayed home with this *crud* today, thunder is shaking the house and the Satellite is going in & out!  All the dogs are in with me and even one of the cats!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I am sooooo sorry!!!!!!!!  Give Dawn a hug from me, please, ya'll are in our thoughts & prayers, ain't nuttin like losing your furbaby!




Thanks LilN, Dawn thinks the world of you, and I do too.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks LilN, Dawn thinks the world of you, and I do too.


Believe me, the feeling is mutual, sure wish we lived closer, ya'll would get tired of me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2017)

Reckon I'll climb my fat butt on the tractor and finish up.  I'm use to Susie following me every lap, ain't gonna happen today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2017)

Grrrrr, it's raining again..


Heck with it, I'm getting on the tractor..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrr, it's raining again..
> 
> 
> Heck with it, I'm getting on the tractor..


 idjit..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> idjit..........



It's good therapy . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry about Susie Quack. I know it is rough. I lost Odell to the same thing. I still catch my self standing at the window and looking for him.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It be dead up in hera . .



Get out on the tractor and this song will be stuck in your head


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2017)

Just do it your way or no way at all


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2017)

Mustang fans 

Bought myself a brand new 1972 300 6cly. 3 speed, blue with white seats and black carpet for 2600 off the showroom floor,  sold it at the end of 73 when I got out of the service didn't know how I was going to afford 100 bucks a month


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2017)

I'd ride with Sally


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mustang fans
> 
> Bought myself a brand new 1972 300 6cly. 3 speed, blue with white seats and black carpet for 2600 off the showroom floor,  sold it at the end of 73 when I got out of the service didn't know how I was going to afford 100 bucks a month




Mike,
Thanks for the song !!!!!!!  It brings back a lot of memories of Teresa as it was one of her favorite songs as she also had a Mustang for several years and she fit the part of it too with her blonde hair blowing in the breeze as she rode around all over Houston etc. 

She and I spent many nights together while visiting one of the really great live bands in Houston whose members were really close friends of ours.  EVERY TIME THAT THEY SANG "MUSTANG SALLY", THEY WOULD ALWAYS DEDICATE IT TO HER AND HER FRIEND FROM GEORGIA WHILE THE TWO OF US DANCED TOGETHER !!!!!  THEY ALSO WOULD SING  "GEORGIA ON MY MIND "  AND DEDICATE IT TO HER.  TERESA LOVED THOSE TWO SONGS SO MUCH.

GOD, I MISS HER !!!!!!         



CHECK OUT THIS LINK BELOW FOR THIS BAND:

http://www.peeweebowenband.com/


Pee Wee has been on stage with Jimmy Reed, Chuck Berry, Cookie & The Cupcakes, Junior Parker, Roy Orbison and is probably the very best Otis Redding singer alive.... The Show is awesome!" -- Music News
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2017)

Bush hawged for about 3 hrs, Susie followed me for a couple of laps, then she went back to the house and crashed !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bush hawged for about 3 hrs, Susie followed me for a couple of laps, then she went back to the house and crashed !!



Dang it man, I really feel for you and MzDawn right now. 

We still grieve over Maggie at times, I'm sure y'all will too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it man, I really feel for you and MzDawn right now.
> 
> We still grieve over Maggie at times, I'm sure y'all will too.




She's still a trooper and doesn't know she's sick.  Dawn is a emotional wreck.  I'm going to continue to treat Susie like there's nothing wrong, and that includes obeying me.

Mitch offered us one of his pups !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2017)

Just gave Susie a home made cream oatmeal pie with peanut butter !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it man, I really feel for you and MzDawn right now.
> 
> We still grieve over Maggie at times, I'm sure y'all will too.




Ms Maggie was a sweet heart too !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

Listening to Chris Stapleton, "Tennesse Whisky"  I've got one ice cube left in my drank.  Go to bed, or mix anudder one ???  hehe


Dang ^^^  that could be a song ??


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Listening to Chris Stapleton, "Tennesse Whisky"  I've got one ice cube left in my drank.  Go to bed, or mix anudder one ???  hehe
> 
> 
> Dang ^^^  that could be a song ??



This a serous question? C'mon Quackbro - it's September. Finally! 

Gotta work tomorrow but having one more for September.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

Since I've lost weight, my pants don't fit too well.  I was walking thru the den and my shorts fell down to my knees, wife called me a "wigger..."


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2017)

Just had a non-caucasian feller tell me that he believes the world is flat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just had a non-caucasian feller tell me that he believes the world is flat





dumbarsekneegrow  . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Listening to Chris Stapleton, "Tennesse Whisky"  I've got one ice cube left in my drank.  Go to bed, or mix anudder one ???  hehe
> 
> 
> Dang ^^^  that could be a song ??



Look up Chris Janson on Youtube........"Fix A Drink" That will answer your question!!

I would embed it but Youtube don't work on the computer here at work........I'll try when I get home in the morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2017)

Top of the mernin RB


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 1, 2017)

Mernin bloodbro!
Slow at work?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mernin bloodbro!
> Slow at work?



Yep .. And I will take it considering the last couple nights


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2017)

morning blood

coffee is ready finally


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro, RB and Glue Bunny. Finally Friday has rolled around!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood
> 
> coffee is ready finally



mernin Gobblein.. whats the plan for the weekend


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Dang GW! You slipped in the door behind me. Morning sir!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2017)

Mornin Moon!

if yall get a chance Hilsman has a thread going in the spiritual forum and could use our support.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Yessir, I saw that yesterday. Thanks for the heads up. You off for the weekend Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Yessir, I saw that yesterday. Thanks for the heads up. You off for the weekend Blood?



almost... left some uplifting comments inda fish taco thread.... pal


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin Gobblein.. whats the plan for the weekend



mtns


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2017)

moonbro, morning bro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2017)

Good Morning to you Quack (hopefully sound asleep), RUTT, Blood, Ms Glue Bunny, Gobblin, Moon and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I am late for breakfast this morning for sure.   For now, I will just say that I am one MAD, Mean, Teed-Off "Esso Bee" because my surgery can't be done until September 28th at the Medical College Hospital and I am required to have it done there as I am under their retirement system.

I was the one initially that wanted to delay the surgery so that my Daughter and Son-in-law could take me on our normal annual vacation and take care of me during that week.  After that, I asked them to delay it until I could complete a major project with my work which was delayed somewhat and I completed it last Friday.  I left two messages with my doctors offices on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday of this week advising that I was ready for my surgery asap.  I didn't hear back, so I visited the Orthopedic Doctors yesterday and found that their surgery schedule was completely booked up until September 28th.  I was amazed at how much Pre-Opp information had to be done and also how much paperwork had to be completed and reviewed as well.  

I have had all of my medical needs taken care of at the Medical College Hospital for the past 40 plus years and I am required to do that since I am under their retirement system since my wife died back over 10 years ago.  Even though, I still work for myself, I have also volunteered there since June 2000 as well.  Normally if I have any health problems, I can pull strings here and there and get immediate attention.  However, in the case of the Orthopedic area of the Hospital, I can't perform these minor miracles as this Department is the busiest section largely due to this entire Augusta area (including several South Carolina counties) having so many sports related injuries and most all of them utilize this facility for their needs.

I also have to have a Nuclear Stress Test done by my Cardiologist before this surgery is done.  

Folks, all I want to do is get better and go up to the country and feed all of the critters and check my cameras which by now probably have some dead batteries and full memory cards in some as well since I haven't been able to do anything up there since back in early July.  Unfortunately, I am not able to walk about in the woods and carry any feed etc either.   I feel like a hungry kid in a candy store and can't even eat a single piece.

Ms. Glue Bunny, I really believe for sure that you and I must be like "two peas in a pod" with these foot, ankle, knee problems of ours.  

If I was a "Drinking Man", I would probably be well on my way to stocking up at the Liquor store by now !!!!  

OK, Rant OVER....for now anyway!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2017)

Cow and a flat rock in the 30132


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2017)

Mornin folks. 

Pullin a blood this Mornin and front porch sittin on our soon to be ol home place with MizT and the dogs.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Morning EE, Chief and MizT. Dang EE, I sure hope they can get you back on track!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2017)

Mornin Moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2017)

EE, I know that has to be aggravating, but glad to hear you finally have a date for surgery. It's time to get that knee repaired once and for all.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Morning Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2017)

Sup Wy?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2017)

Working days again


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2017)

Mornin, back at it today!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Morning Keebs. Hope you are feeling better! Glue Bunny you were up real early!


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 1, 2017)

Sorry for your delay in surgery EE.  Surely there's someone in the listening audience sittin around the campfire that could go pull your camera cards for you and put out some food for your starving deer. 
Come on guys...help a feller out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2017)

Daggum, it's raining and I was going to continue moving all my outdoor stuff and crawl space up to ol home place and barn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Sorry for your delay in surgery EE.  Surely there's someone in the listening audience sittin around the campfire that could go pull your camera cards for you and put out some food for your starving deer.
> Come on guys...help a feller out.



I thought about it this morning glue, but I don't have a quad or an off-road vehicle to tote EE around in. With me in the process of moving and doing all kinds of stuff up at ol home place getting ready to transition up to there, I'm covered up for a good while. Otherwise, I would have taken Jag over to Augusta for a day trip in the woods with EE.

I've just got so much going on and happening fast right now. Leaving tonight for 5 days out of town too and that was even bad timing with the house selling finally, but already planned.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2017)

Waffles, scrambled eggs, and sausage.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2017)

Morning folks

Another 90+ day today   only 9 days till the two day early goose season and it's lookin like those 90 deg days will still be here  and that means the hunts will probaqbly get cut short cause when it get hot like that the yellow jackets seem to get meaner and hungeryer for my blood


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Sorry for your delay in surgery EE.  Surely there's someone in the listening audience sittin around the campfire that could go pull your camera cards for you and put out some food for your starving deer.
> Come on guys...help a feller out.



Already told him, if he needs anything all he has to do is call. As long as I'm off work I don't mind.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's still a trooper and doesn't know she's sick.  Dawn is a emotional wreck.  I'm going to continue to treat Susie like there's nothing wrong, and that includes obeying me.
> 
> Mitch offered us one of his pups !!!


Li'l Man is all yours!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Look up Chris Janson on Youtube........"Fix A Drink" That will answer your question!!
> 
> I would embed it but Youtube don't work on the computer here at work........I'll try when I get home in the morning


I can't embed it ..........It has one bad word that ain't allowed here!!



blood on the ground said:


> Top of the mernin RB


Yo Blood!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

Morning kneebros !!  Woke up this morning hearing a diesel running.  Dawns' on the tractor finishing up my field !!!  What a good wife !!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning kneebros !!  Woke up this morning hearing a diesel running.  Dawns' on the tractor finishing up my field !!!  What a good wife !!



When I first started reading this I thought you had left it running all night again


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Morning Rutt, LML's and Quack. Sounds good Chief. Bass fillet tacos for lunch. Blood stirred the pot in the cafe with my fish taco post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Li'l Man is all yours!!
> 
> I can't embed it ..........It has one bad word that ain't allowed here!!
> 
> Yo Blood!!




See ya in a lil while bro !! 




Wycliff said:


> When I first started reading this I thought you had left it running all night again




It's called a cool down stage . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

Listening to a lil bit of Otis Redding "Dock of the Bay!!''


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's called a cool down stage . .





Probably would have been cooler in the off position


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Probably would have been cooler in the off position


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

My Persimmon trees are LOADED with fruit !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2017)

Afternoon youngins. My rain gage only goes to 8 inches and it was running over.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2017)

Still raining and I cant get to my cows to check on them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2017)

Sorry about your issues with the Surgery Eagle.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2017)

Afternoon Quack.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Evening Bo$$, Quack and Wy. BO$$ I stopped by the Billy thread for a visit and everybody dun runned off.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2017)

Afternoon folks, that's a lot of rain B0$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

Afternoon Bossbro, Moonbro and Wybro !!  Where's  the ladies ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

Stuck in the dribbler with a buncha hard tails . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Probably would have been cooler in the off position


oh snap!  


Hooked On Quack said:


> My Persimmon trees are LOADED with fruit !!


oak tree's are too and dropping already!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. My rain gage only goes to 8 inches and it was running over.


wow!  I need a rain guage, keep forgetting to get one!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon Bossbro, Moonbro and Wybro !!  Where's  the ladies ???


 sista gal is at the beach, 'member?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2017)

saw a post my cousin put on FB, his son has been to deployed to help out in Texas!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> saw a post my cousin put on FB, his son has been to deployed to help out in Texas!




Good deal !!  They need some help !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

Took a shower, dried off, stayed nekkid and took a nap !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Took a shower, dried off, stayed nekkid and took a nap !!!


 Best way to sleep!

Happy Labor Day!
Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

TMI Quack! TMI!!!!! Turn off the lights when you close up Keebs.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Gonna fry some skrimps and taters tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2017)

weekend is here for me!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2017)

Mitch and Elaine came over and brought a couple of pups, Dawn cooked a ham on the infrared cooker, along with some cheese/sausage/deermeat dip.  Tate/Champ and his gal Rachel and kids came over !!  It was a good day, Susie got to play with kids and pups !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Took a shower, dried off, stayed nekkid and took a nap !!!



I really wish that we would have called before we came over!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2017)

morning moon

It is chilly outside here in the mtns.   Coffee is tasting good.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Morning GW and Wy. Feels pretty good at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2017)

morning wybro

it is 59* here in the mtn valley


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2017)

68* here. Low dew point is helping a bunch.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2017)

windy to, 2, tu, two, also


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2017)

What you got going today GW?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 2, 2017)

Happy Saturday morning to you Moon, Gobblin, Wycliff and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers this morning.

I surely wish that I was up in the mountains this weekend enjoying all of that beautiful scenery including a  mama bear with two cubs as they came up onto the porch and then proceeded to open up the hot-tub on their own and jump in and have a ball !!!!!

Hey, it is a thought....I am just adding some real excitement as it related to a mountain cabin visit that Teresa and I had a few years ago not far from Gobblin's cabin.  I played a nasty trick on Teresa late one evening as I made a loud noise by hitting against the cabin wall near the porch that had a hot-tub.  Teresa asked what was that noise so I acted like I was looking outside on the porch area.....Then I said OMG, there is a bear with cubs up on the porch and they are tearing into the hot-tub and jumping in the water.  Teresa turned 3 shades of "pale" as I started to open the door and say, OK bears, you can only play in there on Wednesdays and it is only Tuesday today, so come back tomorrow and then I closed the door. 

She was just staring in disbelief at me and I thought maybe that her heart had skipped a few beats as well. 

Yep, It took a lot of loving, hugging and big kisses to get Teresa to forgive me for that prank too !!!!!    I have to admit that it was fun while it lasted though.  

Of course, after that, for the rest of the week, she wouldn't open the door to go outside unless I had both 40 caliber Glocks with me.  I admit, it was a mean joke to pull on her.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Good Saturday morning EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2017)

moon, it is wife's b'day so partly it will be up to her.

I do have to repair some lattice that an animal broke a big hole in that skirts the cabin.


----------



## cramer (Sep 2, 2017)

Good morning Moon , Gobblin, Wy & EE and Chief when he decides to roll outta bed

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 2, 2017)

EE I am off all next week and really have not much of anything to do. I've got a golf cart rigged for off road. If your property is accessible I've got the time and don't mind. 

PM me if you'd like.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 2, 2017)

Mornin' Driveler nation.

It's Saturday in Athens!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2017)

Aahhh one day closer to Monday! 

Mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Aahhh one day closer to Monday!
> 
> Mornin!



You working Sunday night into Moanday?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> EE I am off all next week and really have not much of anything to do. I've got a golf cart rigged for off road. If your property is accessible I've got the time and don't mind.
> 
> PM me if you'd like.



That's a good offer there


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2017)

Ya'll dreading Monday, but I'm looking forward to it. Think I'm actually going to be off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2017)

Trying to get my stuff ready to shirt some dubs.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Got the Blackstone fired  for a late brekfus. Then ribz & smoked macncheese for later. Morning DDGarcia, Blood,Wy, Cramer and Quackbro. Good on you DDGarcia and Wy for offering to help EE.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 2, 2017)

We a family here Moon. A VERY large extended family that don't necessarily know one an all but are willing to help out n offer up when needed if able.

Just tryin' to do Mr. Woody's memory proud


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2017)

Did you get back in the dub club Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2017)

Tates' lil girl Kayne is gonna be my retriever today !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tates' lil girl Kayne is gonna be my retriever today !!!



Probably need to take her something to do then, guess she can always retrieve shells


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Probably need to take her something to do then, guess she can always retrieve shells



or a fidget spinner


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Did you get back in the dub club Quack?



Yeah, and that's where I should be, they're wrapped up in birds, but got invited to a local shoot here.




Wycliff said:


> Probably need to take her something to do then, guess she can always retrieve shells



Probably right...


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, and that's where I should be, they're wrapped up in birds, but got invited to a local shoot here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't shot birds in so long I'd probably be 1 bird per box


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I haven't shot birds in so long I'd probably be 1 bird per box




Best I've ever done was 23birds out of 25 shots, and that was in Argentina.  My partner killed 25 straight.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best I've ever done was 23birds out of 25 shots, and that was in Argentina.  My partner killed 25 straight.



But those birds are thick as south Georgia gnats


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Good luck this morning Quackbro and to all the rest of the Gon family that's pewing doves today. DDGarcia, you are right about that. I have met some really nice folks through the forum that I now consider good friends, and am looking forward to meeting more. GW please tell your bride happy birthday from me and Mz. R.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2017)

will do moon and MzR


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2017)

Just picked up a load of white Oak for 40$ ... I aint much on buying firewood but with my back being in the shape I couldn't turn it down.
GMC is squattin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just picked up a load of white Oak for 40$ ... I aint much on buying firewood but with my back being in the shape I couldn't turn it down.
> GMC is squattin



Not much for buying it either but that is a great deal


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Morning Blood. That sounds like a good deal! Was it already split?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 2, 2017)

Hey DOUBLE E we talked about yotes yesterday and by golly look what gave me a shot with the Kodak 

Got some other pics but got to sort thru them I'll post a bit later in the Photo forum.

It was great talkin with ya


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2017)

Nice Labs


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2017)

Fried baloney sammich and a pickle


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2017)

Dill?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Too bad you only had the camera Mike. Cool pic though. 1/4 bushel of peanuts boiling, two slabs of ribs and 3 sweet taters on the egg. Took the blades off of all 3 ceiling fans on da porch so Mz R can clean them. She's got them soaking now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2017)

Checked one of my cameras.... 46 pics of the smallest 8 point in the world


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just picked up a load of white Oak for 40$ ... I aint much on buying firewood but with my back being in the shape I couldn't turn it down.
> GMC is squattin



Don't worry about that, all I need you to do is bring some beer and be a one arm operator and run the lever. We will split you up a load or two.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Don't worry about that, all I need you to do is bring some beer and be a one arm operator and run the lever. We will split you up a load or two.



Your a good man


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not much for buying it either but that is a great deal



Dude has more wood stacked up than I've ever seen.... 40$ a truck load... And its a heeping truck load!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude has more wood stacked up than I've ever seen.... 40$ a truck load... And its a heeping truck load!



That's a good deal, I hate to admit it but I always buy my wood. but the fact that a truckload will usually last me 3 years I can't see up keeping a chainsaw no more than I use one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> But those birds are thick as south Georgia gnats




I killed 3 in one shot, one handed like a pistol !!! 



Wycliff said:


> Nice Labs




Weird looking Labs . . 



I would love to sit here and tell ya'll I killed a big mess 'o birds, but the truth is, my back hurt so bad I couldn't hardly walk.  Never went to the field, just set in the shade.  Took so many Goodys trying to alleviate the pain, I'm still shaking like a leaf, the DMD's didn't help none.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I killed 3 in one shot, one handed like a pistol !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most importantly did you get to drank any bearz


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I killed 3 in one shot, one handed like a pistol !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hate that for you, Quack. I`m about down for the count too. A little while ago I wrenched and twisted my left knee, the good one, and now it feels like a deer antler been drove through it and it be swelling up. I done got so irritated I`m about ready to make some fresh obsidian flake blades and operate on it my own self.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Most importantly did you get to drank any bearz



No sir I was with a bunch church attending folks.  Did stop by the likker sto on the way home !! 




Nicodemus said:


> Hate that for you, Quack. I`m about down for the count too. A little while ago I wrenched and twisted my left knee, the good one, and now it feels like a deer antler been drove through it and it be swelling up. I done got so irritated I`m about ready to make some fresh obsidian flake blades and operate on it my own self.




There was no way I was walking across that rough field.  Couldn't hardly stand up.  Did have some good groceries, butt, ribs, slaw, baked beans etc.

Nic I'm trying something new besides ice, called "Aspercreme Lidocaine Patch, it actually numbs your back/knee etc.  Give it a try.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2017)

Anything with the suffix of "caine" will numb you, of course some crack head will figure out a way to smoke/snort it and they'll take it off the market, just like over the counter Sudafed, that they were cooking Meth with.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2017)

Had a kid come by and help me stack the firewood..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Good Sunday morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2017)

good deal blood

morning moon

55* this morning at the cabin.  64 inside almost want a fire to knock the chill off.


----------



## cramer (Sep 3, 2017)

Morning Gobblin & Moon - 
Thanks for the coffee G
It's howdy doody time - wake up


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 3, 2017)

Morning folks, hope your back feels better Quack and your knee Nic


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2017)

yw cramer  it sure is good when the outside temp is down another degree.   I found a window open upstairs which I opened to get leaves off the roof yesterday and forgot to close.

morning wybro


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2017)

Morning folks! Really nice in the 30132 also!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Good morning GW,Wy,Cramer and Bloodbro. Quack and Nic, I hope y'all can get healed up and out of pain! I have two friends coming to the house this morning to help me finish a project that I couldn't do by myself. Gonna fix some brekfus while we formulate a game plan.


----------



## cramer (Sep 3, 2017)

Morning BoG and Wy
Somebuddy say hi to Chief - he sounds busy.

EE , Quack and Nic all need some S Ga acupuncture 
It's quick, cheap, works fast and self administered.
Hit thumb with hammer

' bout to get me a dose and dosey doe.


----------



## cramer (Sep 3, 2017)

owwwwwww!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2017)

Heading to replace straps on the ladder stands...


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 3, 2017)

Be safe Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Be safe Blood



Its taken care of... Just a short walk from my house. It is spooky doing that alone. Its been my boys job for thelast 4 or 5 years.... I'd stand there watching him work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2017)

Afternoon from MizT's brothers in Illinois, visiting all her Family for a few days. Mannnn, the weather is awesome here. Cool in the mornings and evenings, only hits about 80 at the hottest part of the day in full sun. On the way here we stopped early in the morning for some breakfast and it was 46 degrees.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2017)

blood do you replace the straps every year?   I usually loosen and tighten them back every year and replace every two to three depending on what they look like.   I have two straps on every stand also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2017)

Afternoon brogrows, gotta work tonight, then off for 2.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2017)

Shot a big Muley buck today 



.
.
.
with the Kodak


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2017)

Tried to get outta work tonight, co-worker was drunk . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2017)

He was planning ahead


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 3, 2017)

Well I guess my relief had the same idea, got to work days tomorrow


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2017)

What is this WORK ya talk of?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2017)

morning

coffee is what the doctor ordered today


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2017)

Good morning, guess nightshift didn't show up last night. this place is dead


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2017)

yep the night shift slept while on the clock


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Morning growbros !!!  Maaaaaaaaan it feels GOOT out that door !!  Left front and back door open, gotta nice breeze coming thru the shak !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> What is this WORK ya talk of?????




I dunno, they paid me top dolla to watch Alaskan State Troopers all night . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Morning GW,Wy and Quackbro. You are right Quack it sure feels nice this morning! We are having our coffee on da porch. Feel like I got runned over by a truck! Me and 2 friends got the shop repaired yesterday. Now got to finish the clean up,run a little trim and paint. I might have missed it Quack, did you kill any doves?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW,Wy and Quackbro. You are right Quack it sure feels nice this morning! We are having our coffee on da porch. Feel like I got runned over by a truck! Me and 2 friends got the shop repaired yesterday. Now got to finish the clean up,run a little trim and paint. I might have missed it Quack, did you kill any doves?





No sir, went to the shoot with Tates' daughter Kayne, ate some really good groceries and my back locked down. Never went to the field/fired a shot.


You still good on da Moppin Sauce ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Starting to get a little low. How you looking on squealers?


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 4, 2017)

Good mornin my beautiful peeples!
Hey quack!   Take it easy with that back but...have a great labor day!
...and everyone else too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2017)

morning moonbro and gluegal

quackers done gone


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 4, 2017)

Chief is peekin' in


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2017)

Mornin folks!

I see y'all are talking about the weather and how good it feels there.....same here, very breezy and cool. Fall is in the air. 

Came up here to visit MizT's family and especially her elderly Grandparents (just in case) and sure enough her Grandpa was admitted to the hospital yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2017)

Mornin glue bunny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Starting to get a little low. How you looking on squealers?



Will order another case !!!  Squealers wouldn't hurt my feelings none !!!




glue bunny said:


> Good mornin my beautiful peeples!
> Hey quack!   Take it easy with that back but...have a great labor day!
> ...and everyone else too!





Doing a lot better, hope you are too !! Hunny Bunny !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Kinda weird, Susie has always been Dawns' baybay, but here the last coupla weeks she's been hanging with me??


Gotta a good friend bringing his backhoe digging her soon to be grave and making her a cross.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2017)

Gotta be rough Quack, but enjoy what time you have left


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Gotta be rough Quack, but enjoy what time you have left



Yessir, 'specially when you don't have chilluns.   She's picked a heap 'o doves and ducks, far from the best retriever I've had, but she was/is Dawns' baybay !! 

Gonna take a lil nap . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 4, 2017)

First of all, Good Morning and Happy Labor Day to all of you wonderful people in my life.  






glue bunny said:


> Sorry for your delay in surgery EE.  Surely there's someone in the listening audience sittin around the campfire that could go pull your camera cards for you and put out some food for your starving deer.
> Come on guys...help a feller out.






Jeff C. said:


> I thought about it this morning glue, but I don't have a quad or an off-road vehicle to tote EE around in. With me in the process of moving and doing all kinds of stuff up at ol home place getting ready to transition up to there, I'm covered up for a good while. Otherwise, I would have taken Jag over to Augusta for a day trip in the woods with EE.
> 
> I've just got so much going on and happening fast right now. Leaving tonight for 5 days out of town too and that was even bad timing with the house selling finally, but already planned.






Wycliff said:


> Already told him, if he needs anything all he has to do is call. As long as I'm off work I don't mind.






ddgarcia said:


> EE I am off all next week and really have not much of anything to do. I've got a golf cart rigged for off road. If your property is accessible I've got the time and don't mind.
> 
> PM me if you'd like.






Wycliff said:


> That's a good offer there





ddgarcia said:


> We a family here Moon. A VERY large extended family that don't necessarily know one an all but are willing to help out n offer up when needed if able.
> 
> Just tryin' to do Mr. Woody's memory proud




There are some awesome people here on this website and I truly appreciate everyone of you.  I really do appreciate the sincere kindness of several of you in offering to help me on this project too.  I was totally blown away by some of your wonderful offers too.  

ddgarcia, your offer was off the chain for sure and I really do hope to meet you face to face sometimes soon too.  I also want to meet Ms Glue Bunny soon as well.  I have met lots of others on here and have made some very dear friends as a result.  I know that every one of your kind offers are truly from your heart too and I am very blessed to have such wonderful people in my life because of this great website too.                         

I had debated back and forth during the past few days of going, not going, going, not going etc up to my property to check on things.  

Thankfully yesterday morning, I was feeling really good and energetic for a change and I had talked with one of my neighbors on Saturday and he offered to go up there with me yesterday afternoon and we actually checked 28 of my cameras and he also put out feed for the critters.  I did my best to take every step very carefully and not create more problems for me instead.  I succeeded in doing that BUT it took a little over 3 hours to get it done and it was really hot out there in the woods.  We drank 4 bottles of cold water in this process too.  I will admit that I was totally worn out when I got back home and took a shower and was able to relax again in my recliner.   I won't lie to all of you, I slept really great last night and I had a big smile on my face for sure after getting a big dose of medicine from being out there with the critters again.  

I already knew that based on my records, it would be time to change the batteries on several cameras as well.  I completed that task on 5 of my cameras.  On one of them it was a new WGI camera that I had installed in the woods on 8/28/2016 and it was down to only one bar so I changed it out yesterday too.  This camera doesn't miss anything and it is located in a very high photo count area.

I have uploaded photos from about 6 cameras so far today but my Daughter just called and advised that she  and her husband were coming up from Statesboro to take me out to lunch today for my 50th Birthday (give or take 16 years either way) ^^^ ........!!!! 

The good news is that there were still some critters still traveling about along with bunches of all size fawns,  does, bucks, raccoons, coyotes, bobcats, hawks, crows, doves, bluejays, red birds, squirrels, turkeys, and even two of somebody's roaming dogs as well. 

THANK YOU ALL for your continued Prayers for my recovery and can only hope from the bottom of my heart that somehow in the future that I might be able to returned such kind gestures that all of you have given to me.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 4, 2017)

Glad to hear you were able to get out EE. Offer stands anytime you need and I'm available.  Hope you got some good pics.

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, 'specially when you don't have chilluns.   She's picked a heap 'o doves and ducks, far from the best retriever I've had, but she was/is Dawns' baybay !!
> 
> Gonna take a lil nap . .



Quack my heart is with ya bro. I've been there more times then I want to think about. You are the one that will have to decide when is the right time, a decision I understand well to well. It's going to hurt but you have to find the right time and make it. 

I know after talkin with ya a few times that I know we are kindred brothers when it comes to our kids, I also have only had the 4 legged kind. 

I've been doing a little searchin here and I can't find a real good pic of Susie could you check around and find a really good one of her that you like??

Call me anytime brother if you just need to talk.

Mike


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2017)

I need to hurry up an go to werk... Wifes got painting on her mind and I see an extra paint brush in her hand


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2017)

Guess Blood is painting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2017)

blood getting worn out before heading to the plastic factory


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry to hear Quack................hope you feel better EE.....................good folks on here DD+.................


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 4, 2017)

Just realized how fortunate I am for having the opportunity to meet most on here before...............Double D gon take me hunting soon..........or drankin.............either way


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Evening folks. Just finished the project on the shop. Trim and paint was the last of the task. If not for my two good friends it would not went as smooth as it did. One of them had a two hour drive each way, and both worked like dogs to get it done! My main cat fishing partner was one of them also. He came back this morning to help finish it up. I am truly blessed to have such great friends!  EE I am glad you got to go up to your property and get some things done! That was more than likely very therapeutic even as hot as it was! Glad you got to make the trip.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 4, 2017)

I want to meet Moonpie and his squeelers


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2017)

LD if you ever get around Macon we can sure try to make that happen!


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 4, 2017)

I got folks in Macon...............headed to Tallahassee for 9 months......we will make it work..........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2017)

looking forward to it LD. Just give me me some lead in time to make sure we are around.


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 4, 2017)

EE...happy birthday to you!


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 5, 2017)

No can sleep...getting nervous about this surgery on thursday.
No ones up this early...I guess I'll check out the food/cooking forum and drool at the suppa pics.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2017)

morning gluey

coffee is ready to be served and consumed.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Good morning Glue Bunny and GW. Back at this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2017)

Morning.... 
Hanging out til 11 today...yeah


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2017)

moon, morn

bloodbro, what happened to 7 to 7?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moon, morn
> 
> bloodbro, what happened to 7 to 7?



that was last week. 7-7 is only for today.. both maint guys are going to be out today so me an DB are covering 4hrs.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. At least you have DB to help carry the load!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 5, 2017)

Good Morning Ms Glue Bunny, Gobblin, Moonpie, Blood and to the rest of my dear Driveler friends. 

I slept an extra hour or two this morning as I went to bed really late last night after watching Ga Tech give a ballgame away to Tennessee.  I should have changed the channel and maybe watched "cartoons" instead.  

Message to EE 444's brain and "many other parts" of his body today...... You IDGET forgot to spray on lots of insect repellent BEFORE traveling through the woods Saturday afternoon.  OMG, now I have "redbugs" having a feast in places that they should have never found !!!!!!  I had forgotten just how much of a pain those little red dots can be.  These are some hungry little rascals too.

I am thinking seriously about placing a big mirror on the floor and getting nekkid and squatting over it and as I hold a flashlight to light up the mirror, maybe they will think that it is new territory and jump off onto the mirror instead and then I will clean it with gasoline maybe !!!!      ps:  Way back when I was in the 3rd grade, I heard that doing that just might work.  

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I surely need a cup or three this morning to my "rear in gear".

I appreciate all of my birthday wishes yesterday too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2017)

Morning everyone , drive by!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2017)

Chillin in Kewanee, IL this mornin @ 56* with a breeze. Headin back to MizT' step fathers this afternoon about an hour closer to home and leaving his place tomorrow back home. Gotta get back to moving out.

MizT's Grandpa Cliff is doing better, but has pneumonia.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2017)

Mornin! 


Back from Paradise.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 5, 2017)

Mornin' folks. 

Hate it for ya EE. I always spray my pants and shoes down with Permethrin before I go in the woods. Have had very little trouble with the little boogers ever since I started. It's a pain at first remembering but once it becomes habit it's a good thing.

Hope you get em worked out soon.

gb prayers for a successful surgery and a full swift recovery.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh sure rub it in


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2017)

Did good on the fishing. Big Reds, Big Jack Gravel, lady fish, whiting and the occasional skate( yuck). Had a guy on the beach with a cast net catching bait for everybody. He cast it out one time and could hardly pull it in. H22 said it had about 40 pounds of nice size fish in it. Can't remember the name of em. I've NEVA seen a cast net that full in my life.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 5, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Back from Paradise.


Baby sis went south, they caught a good many too!


bigelow said:


> Morning


Mernin!

Belated Happy Birthday, EE!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Quack my heart is with ya bro. I've been there more times then I want to think about. You are the one that will have to decide when is the right time, a decision I understand well to well. It's going to hurt but you have to find the right time and make it.
> 
> I know after talkin with ya a few times that I know we are kindred brothers when it comes to our kids, I also have only had the 4 legged kind.
> 
> ...





Thanks Stonerbro.  My neighbor took a good pic of her and had it framed.  I've got a few of her laying on my office couch, but quality sucks.


Good morning all gros !!  Drained after staying up and watching my Jackets give a game to Tennesasty.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Stonerbro.  My neighbor took a good pic of her and had it framed.  I've got a few of her laying on my office couch, but quality sucks.
> 
> 
> Good morning all gros !!  Drained after staying up and watching my Jackets give a game to Tennesasty.


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks for the well wishes but doc called this morning and changed the surgery date to Oct. 16.  Too many details to explain so I will wait another month.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Thanks for the well wishes but doc called this morning and changed the surgery date to Oct. 16.  Too many details to explain so I will wait another month.





Good luck bunnybabe!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Sent some pics to ya Stonerbro !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2017)

Long night at the plastic factory I'm ready for bed


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Thanks for the well wishes but doc called this morning and changed the surgery date to Oct. 16.  Too many details to explain so I will wait another month.


 well dang!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sent some pics to ya Stonerbro !!



Thanks bro   by snail mail? don't see anything in PMs or e-mail?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thanks bro   by snail mail? don't see anything in PMs or e-mail?



Sent it to your phone ??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sent it to your phone ??



That won't work I'm so old school I'm lucky to have a puter I can turn on let alone a phone I can see pics on.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2017)

*Smoke*

By the way check this out

1st the moon 

2nd the sun


SMOKE is THICK thankfully none of the fires are around here but the smoke from Montana, Idaho, Oregon, and Canada is all blowing right here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2017)

66* for a high today.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> By the way check this out
> 
> 1st the moon
> 
> ...


 wow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Good Lawd, I took a 4 howa nap...


Stressed out I reckon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Dawn doing a pork roast on the infrared cooker, cooked a ham on it the other night and turned out awesome.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2017)

evening

gluey, sorry you will have to wait.
EE, bet you won't forget to spray next time.
Chief, safe travels home


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 5, 2017)

Morning.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2017)

Dang. This hurricane is huge and I don't like it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 5, 2017)

My sister and her tribe are packing up at their house in south florida and headed to my house...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm so ill, can't stand myself..


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 5, 2017)

Why is Mil ill?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Why is Mil ill?




I dunno, worried 'bout my pup I guess.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2017)

How many you off for Quack


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh...................


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2017)

On day 6 now I think, got 2 more after this I think


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> How many you off for Quack



Back at it tomorrow night, off the weekend.  Was off for 2.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Wybro those hours can pile up on ya man, $$$'s good, but it ain't worth family time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

It's conclusive, I'm definitely losing "it.." whatever that might be...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2017)

evening quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> evening quack.



Hiya Matt !!  I'm cool now !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Uncle Stona in da house !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro those hours can pile up on ya man, $$$'s good, but it ain't worth family time.



I know, but haven't had much choice with 2 guys out on medical leave.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I know, but haven't had much choice with 2 guys out on medical leave.



You ain't telling me nuttin new, been in this game for way too long..

Thinking 'bout having some long overdue surgery just I can have some off time.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ain't telling me nuttin new, been in this game for way too long..
> 
> Thinking 'bout having some long overdue surgery just I can have some off time.



There's a line here fighting to see who is going out next for surgery, think I'll start some parlay cards


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> There's a line here fighting to see who is going out next for surgery, think I'll start some parlay cards





Get in line brother !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Dang, Jose is following Irma . .


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get in line brother !!



I hope to stay out of that line


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, Jose is following Irma . .



I saw that, and its pretty close behind it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Daaaaaaaaang, you oughta see the lines outside the likker stores in south Florida !!! 



Priorities folks, priorities !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

South Floridian interviewed in likker line . ." I might lose everything, but I won't care ..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I hope to stay out of that line




Me too bro, I b skeered of needles and knives !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> South Floridian interviewed in likker line . ." I might lose everything, but I won't care ..."



People from Florida don't worry about no hurricane


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2017)

We about to have to start a new won


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 5, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Thanks for the well wishes but doc called this morning and changed the surgery date to Oct. 16.  Too many details to explain so I will wait another month.



Margaret, I know we discussed recently that we were like two peas in a pod BUT now, maybe you and I need to hold hands together as we both wait on the surgeons to "come back from their vacations or something" !!!!!

I met with the hospital personnel today and we scheduled 8 different appointments.  (Three for Cardiology and five for Orthopedics/Surgery etc.)

(1)  Nuclear Stress Test to be done on 9/13/17.
(2)  Complete Lab Work to be done on 9/18/17.
(3)  Follow up appointment with my Cardiologist to discuss results of both the stress test and the overall lab results on 9/22/17.

(4)  Orthopedic Physician Pre-Op at different location to also be done on 9/18/17 an hour after Lab Work done.

(5)  Anesthesia Pre-Op Evaluation on 9/21/17.
(6)  Surgery date is on 9/28/17.
(7)  Physical Therapy POST-OP on 10/3/17.
(8)  Physician POST-OP on 10/6/17.


Unfortunately, all that I hear in the back-ground is CHA-CHING, CHA-CHING, CHA-CHING and it is not going IN my pocket BUT is vacating it instead !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Sockbro gonna hafta spend some $$$...


Starta new one Wybro  !!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2017)

I started this one, your due to start one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr, rookies... I can't post music.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

ddGarcia ??? Lil help up in hera ??   


I'm evacuating my office and headed to the bedroom, prayers for Dawn . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Last idjit standing/crawling/staggering/ walking... Night brothers !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Booyahhhhhhhh !!!


----------

